# Internetdipendenza



## Gab65 (26 Luglio 2013)

Salve a tutti, a distanza di oltre un anno dal mio precedente intervento (fine anno 2011) sono costretto a tornare su un problema  da cui non siamo ancora usciti e forse non ne usciremo mai. Siamo sposati da quasi sedici anni (50 anni io, 48 lei, due bambini di 15 e 8 anni). All’epoca del “fattaccio” scoprii una chat piuttosto piccante di mia moglie con un tizio che poi si rivelò abitare non lontano da casa nostra… Fu solo una cosa virtuale a suo dire (le credo), ma l’effetto di questa scoperta fu piuttosto devastante. La solidità di coppia apparentemente ne è uscita solo in parte intaccata. Ma il piacere di avere “amicizie virtuali” non ha mai mollato la mia lei. E’ la sua finestra, il suo svago, il suo sfogo (casalinga h24) e non riesce a farne a meno. Con la sua faccia o con l’anonimato, non riesce a staccarsi da questo tipo di gioco. Tra gli altri, da oltre un anno, chatta con un tizio, anche questo abita non lontano da casa nostra, sempre più coinvolto… Per lei è solo il modo per avere un suo spazio e nonostante confronti, discussioni, dibattiti, non c’è verso di uscire da questo vortice.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, a distanza di oltre un anno dal mio precedente intervento (fine anno 2011) sono costretto a tornare su un problema da cui non siamo ancora usciti e forse non ne usciremo mai. Siamo sposati da quasi sedici anni (50 anni io, 48 lei, due bambini di 15 e 8 anni). All’epoca del “fattaccio” scoprii una chat piuttosto piccante di mia moglie con un tizio che poi si rivelò abitare non lontano da casa nostra… Fu solo una cosa virtuale a suo dire (le credo), ma l’effetto di questa scoperta fu piuttosto devastante. La solidità di coppia apparentemente ne è uscita solo in parte intaccata. Ma il piacere di avere “amicizie virtuali” non ha mai mollato la mia lei. E’ la sua finestra, il suo svago, il suo sfogo (casalinga h24) e non riesce a farne a meno. Con la sua faccia o con l’anonimato, non riesce a staccarsi da questo tipo di gioco. Tra gli altri, da oltre un anno, chatta con un tizio, anche questo abita non lontano da casa nostra, sempre più coinvolto… Per lei è solo il modo per avere un suo spazio e nonostante confronti, discussioni, dibattiti, non c’è verso di uscire da questo vortice.


mettiti a chattare pure te con qualche signorina. Vediamo lei che dice..se ti incoraggia ad avere i tuoi spazi

Buscopann


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, a distanza di oltre un anno dal mio precedente intervento (fine anno 2011) sono costretto a tornare su un problema  da cui non siamo ancora usciti e forse non ne usciremo mai. Siamo sposati da quasi sedici anni (50 anni io, 48 lei, due bambini di 15 e 8 anni). All’epoca del “fattaccio” scoprii una chat piuttosto piccante di mia moglie con un tizio che poi si rivelò abitare non lontano da casa nostra… Fu solo una cosa virtuale a suo dire (le credo), ma l’effetto di questa scoperta fu piuttosto devastante. La solidità di coppia apparentemente ne è uscita solo in parte intaccata. Ma il piacere di avere “amicizie virtuali” non ha mai mollato la mia lei. E’ la sua finestra, il suo svago, il suo sfogo (casalinga h24) e non riesce a farne a meno. Con la sua faccia o con l’anonimato, non riesce a staccarsi da questo tipo di gioco. Tra gli altri, da oltre un anno, chatta con un tizio, anche questo abita non lontano da casa nostra, sempre più coinvolto… Per lei è solo il modo per avere un suo spazio e *nonostante confronti, discussioni, dibattiti, non c’è verso di uscire da questo vortice*.



quindi per te questo suo comportamento lede la vostra coppia, o comunque la sua persona...
come mai pensi questo?

vabbè che piuttosto del videopoker....:mexican:


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2013)

trovale un lavoro.

chiaro che se sta tutto il giorno in casa da sola,possa desiderare compagnia.

hai scritto poi che lei ha 48 anni,se è il tipo di donna spaventata dall'idea di invecchiare,avere degli spasimanti, seppur virtuali,la rassicura.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, a distanza di oltre un anno dal mio precedente intervento (fine anno 2011) sono costretto a tornare su un problema  da cui non siamo ancora usciti e forse non ne usciremo mai. Siamo sposati da quasi sedici anni (50 anni io, 48 lei, due bambini di 15 e 8 anni). All’epoca del “fattaccio” scoprii una chat piuttosto piccante di mia moglie con un tizio che poi si rivelò abitare non lontano da casa nostra… Fu solo una cosa virtuale a suo dire (le credo), ma l’effetto di questa scoperta fu piuttosto devastante. La solidità di coppia apparentemente ne è uscita solo in parte intaccata. Ma il piacere di avere “amicizie virtuali” non ha mai mollato la mia lei. E’ la sua finestra, il suo svago, il suo sfogo (casalinga h24) e non riesce a farne a meno. Con la sua faccia o con l’anonimato, non riesce a staccarsi da questo tipo di gioco. Tra gli altri, da oltre un anno, chatta con un tizio, anche questo abita non lontano da casa nostra, sempre più coinvolto… Per lei è solo il modo per avere un suo spazio e nonostante confronti, discussioni, dibattiti, non c’è verso di uscire da questo vortice.



Togli l'adsl.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> trovale un lavoro.
> 
> chiaro che se sta tutto il giorno in casa da sola,possa desiderare compagnia.
> 
> hai scritto poi che lei ha 48 anni,se è il tipo di donna spaventata dall'idea di invecchiare,avere degli spasimanti, seppur virtuali,la rassicura.


Perchè lui?
Che se lo trovi da sola un lavoro no?

O non siamo in piena emancipazione?

Cioè io marito devo trovare il lavoro a mia moglie?

Ma dove siamo eh?

E se io fossi una donna direi al marito...eh no sto lavoro non mi piace...perchè lo hai trovato tu...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Gab65 (26 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quindi per te questo suo comportamento lede la vostra coppia, o comunque la sua persona...
> come mai pensi questo?
> 
> vabbè che piuttosto del videopoker....:mexican:


Chiara, per quanto possa sforzarmi di essere di larghe vedute… trovo quanto meno anomalo che una persona che ha una sua vita di coppia serena, possa trascorrere almeno un’ora della sua giornata a “cazzeggiare” con persona dell’altro sesso (il 60 % di queste mai viste di persona e dunque perfetti sconosciuti). Mi sforzo di capire, di studiare questo comportamento, di accettarlo… Ma non è facile non provare in certi momenti sentimenti come senso di “tradimento”, rabbia, sfiducia… Anche gelosia. Credo sia legittimo…


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, a distanza di oltre un anno dal mio precedente intervento (fine anno 2011) sono costretto a tornare su un problema  da cui non siamo ancora usciti e forse non ne usciremo mai. Siamo sposati da quasi sedici anni (50 anni io, 48 lei, due bambini di 15 e 8 anni). All’epoca del “fattaccio” scoprii una chat piuttosto piccante di mia moglie con un tizio che poi si rivelò abitare non lontano da casa nostra… Fu solo una cosa virtuale a suo dire (le credo), ma l’effetto di questa scoperta fu piuttosto devastante. La solidità di coppia apparentemente ne è uscita solo in parte intaccata. Ma il piacere di avere “amicizie virtuali” non ha mai mollato la mia lei. E’ la sua finestra, il suo svago, il suo sfogo (casalinga h24) e non riesce a farne a meno. Con la sua faccia o con l’anonimato, non riesce a staccarsi da questo tipo di gioco. Tra gli altri, da oltre un anno, chatta con un tizio, anche questo abita non lontano da casa nostra, sempre più coinvolto… Per lei è solo il modo per avere un suo spazio e nonostante confronti, discussioni, dibattiti, non c’è verso di uscire da questo vortice.


L'autostima nel virtuale e' soggetta agli stessi identici meccanismi del reale ed il cervello reagisce in maniera identica scatenando endorfine come in un tossico...ahahah...quindi il trovare le conferme che cercano tutti e' piacevole anche sul virtuale...la fregatura per tua moglie e' l'avere sti "spasimanti" a portata di mano, ed a meno che nun e' Giovanna D'Arco, dal virtuale si spostera' nel reale, se nun l'ha gia' fatto.....quando trovi capocce ed altro con cui hai delle affinita' maggiori magari di quelle che hai con il tuo partner, e' difficile resistere alla tentazione della conoscenza fisica...

spero di averti tranquillizzato...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Chiara, per quanto possa sforzarmi di essere di larghe vedute… trovo quanto meno anomalo che una persona che ha una sua vita di coppia serena, possa trascorrere almeno un’ora della sua giornata a “cazzeggiare” con persona dell’altro sesso (il 60 % di queste mai viste di persona e dunque perfetti sconosciuti). Mi sforzo di capire, di studiare questo comportamento, di accettarlo… Ma non è facile non provare in certi momenti sentimenti come senso di “tradimento”, rabbia, sfiducia… Anche gelosia. Credo sia legittimo…


Ma ste ulteriori amicizie virtuali sono sempre a tema sesso?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Chiara, per quanto possa sforzarmi di essere di larghe vedute… trovo quanto meno anomalo che *una persona che ha una sua vita di coppia serena*, possa trascorrere almeno un’ora della sua giornata a “cazzeggiare” con persona dell’altro sesso (il 60 % di queste mai viste di persona e dunque perfetti sconosciuti). Mi sforzo di capire, di studiare questo comportamento, di accettarlo… Ma non è facile non provare in certi momenti sentimenti come senso di “tradimento”, rabbia, sfiducia… Anche gelosia. Credo sia legittimo…



sì, è legittimo
ma:
se sottrae tempo a voi per chattare allora non si tratta di una vita di coppia serena
(anche se più probabilmente si tratta più di una sua vita personale non serena)

quindi la gelosia, che è una reazione, va giustamente verificata: perchè...ehm...è un problema tuo 
è giustificata?
se sì, perchè?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quindi per te questo suo comportamento lede la vostra coppia, o comunque la sua persona...
> come mai pensi questo?
> 
> vabbè che piuttosto del videopoker....:mexican:


Hai ragione. Però mi sa di una dipendenza. Ho conosciuto una, timidissima anzi di più addirittura tremebonda nei rapporti umani, che ha scoperto che con un mezzo virtuale poteva vivere vite disinibite che le erano precluse nella realtà e aveva sviluppato una dipendenza che ha distrutto il suo matrimonio. Poi ne è uscita con una terapia lunga e dolorosa e ha conosciuto prima virtualmente e poi nella realtà un altro uomo che è ora suo marito.


----------



## Gab65 (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> L'autostima nel virtuale e' soggetta agli stessi identici meccanismi del reale ed il cervello reagisce in maniera identica scatenando endorfine come in un tossico...ahahah...quindi il trovare le conferme che cercano tutti e' piacevole anche sul virtuale...la fregatura per tua moglie e' l'avere sti "spasimanti" a portata di mano, ed a meno che nun e' Giovanna D'Arco, dal virtuale si spostera' nel reale, se nun l'ha gia' fatto.....quando trovi capocce ed altro con cui hai delle affinita' maggiori magari di quelle che hai con il tuo partner, e' difficile resistere alla tentazione della conoscenza fisica...
> 
> spero di averti tranquillizzato...ahahah


Ah si guarda ! Tranquillità assoluta !!!  E invece lei sostitene proprio di essere quella che tu definisci "Giovanna D'Arco"...


----------



## Gab65 (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ste ulteriori amicizie virtuali sono sempre a tema sesso?


No il sesso non è assolutamente preponderante. Ma ti fai raccontare tutti i cavoli della tua vita di un'altro, raggiungi un grado di intimità/confidenza non da poco...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Ah si guarda ! Tranquillità assoluta !!! E invece lei sostitene proprio di essere quella che tu definisci "Giovanna D'Arco"...


Ma tu sei sicuro che tua moglie si faccia ancora chattate "piccanti", come dici tu? Oppure è mero cazzeggio?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> No il sesso non è assolutamente preponderante. Ma ti fai raccontare tutti i cavoli della tua vita di un'altro, raggiungi un grado di intimità/confidenza non da poco...


Anche qui. Stai andando al bar a farti un goccetto per parlare della stranezza di un alcolista.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> No il sesso non è assolutamente preponderante. Ma ti fai raccontare tutti i cavoli della tua vita di un'altro, raggiungi un grado di intimità/confidenza non da poco...


Ok...
Ma rifletti un attimo...
In chat puoi raccontare ed essere chi ti pare...

C'è un film che ti consiglio di vedere...

Aspetta Viola...

[video=youtube;HAtXrS3sNh4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAtXrS3sNh4[/video]

Cioè questa alla fine vive una storia solo nella sua testa e scopre che dall'altra parte del pc...c'era solo un adolescente brufoloso...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> No il sesso non è assolutamente preponderante. Ma ti fai raccontare tutti i cavoli della tua vita di un'altro, raggiungi un grado di intimità/confidenza non da poco...


Ah, ho capito. Vabbè, ma mica è detto che entrando in confidenza con qualcuno tua moglie debba per forza farsi prendere dalla fregola, eh. Cioè: dormi pure con un occhio aperto, mica no, però non fasciarti la testa prima di romperla.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, a distanza di oltre un anno dal mio precedente intervento (fine anno 2011) sono costretto a tornare su un problema  da cui non siamo ancora usciti e forse non ne usciremo mai. Siamo sposati da quasi sedici anni (50 anni io, 48 lei, due bambini di 15 e 8 anni). All’epoca del “fattaccio” scoprii una chat piuttosto piccante di mia moglie con un tizio che poi si rivelò abitare non lontano da casa nostra… Fu solo una cosa virtuale a suo dire (le credo), ma l’effetto di questa scoperta fu piuttosto devastante. La solidità di coppia apparentemente ne è uscita solo in parte intaccata. Ma il piacere di avere “amicizie virtuali” non ha mai mollato la mia lei. E’ la sua finestra, il suo svago, il suo sfogo (casalinga h24) e non riesce a farne a meno. Con la sua faccia o con l’anonimato, non riesce a staccarsi da questo tipo di gioco. Tra gli altri, da oltre un anno, chatta con un tizio, anche questo abita non lontano da casa nostra, sempre più coinvolto… Per lei è solo il modo per avere un suo spazio e nonostante confronti, discussioni, dibattiti, non c’è verso di uscire da questo vortice.


Ciao Gab...sono grande esperto,di queste cose,bazzicando un sito,ho conosciuto un sacco di donne,pure l'ultima con cui''sto'',viene da li',questa single pero'.Le sposate le becco all'amo con una tecnica infallibile..basta chiederle''anche tu stanca del tran tran matrimoniale??''...beccano sempre..specie le casalinghe da 40 in su.la penultima era proprio casalinga stufa,marito rompicoglioni e geloso...stai in campana...


----------



## Fantastica (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, a distanza di oltre un anno dal mio precedente intervento (fine anno 2011) sono costretto a tornare su un problema  da cui non siamo ancora usciti e forse non ne usciremo mai. Siamo sposati da quasi sedici anni (50 anni io, 48 lei, due bambini di 15 e 8 anni). All’epoca del “fattaccio” scoprii una chat piuttosto piccante di mia moglie con un tizio che poi si rivelò abitare non lontano da casa nostra… Fu solo una cosa virtuale a suo dire (le credo), ma l’effetto di questa scoperta fu piuttosto devastante. La solidità di coppia apparentemente ne è uscita solo in parte intaccata. Ma il piacere di avere “amicizie virtuali” non ha mai mollato la mia lei. E’ la sua finestra, il suo svago, il suo sfogo (casalinga h24) e non riesce a farne a meno. Con la sua faccia o con l’anonimato, non riesce a staccarsi da questo tipo di gioco. Tra gli altri, da oltre un anno, chatta con un tizio, anche questo abita non lontano da casa nostra, sempre più coinvolto… Per lei è solo il modo per avere un suo spazio e nonostante confronti, discussioni, dibattiti, non c’è verso di uscire da questo vortice.


E' l'anticamera, o la camera, del tradimento.
Falla divertire tu. Se sospetti, l'hai già persa. Vivrà la tua come un'indebita intrusione, ti metterà il muso, ecc. ecc.
Falla divertire tu. Divertire, trovare un diversivo alla routine della vostra vita insieme. Se, per esempio, avete delle abitudini consolidate, SORPRENDILA con una cosa inaspettata. Tipo: avete sempre fatto le vacanze al mare? Quest'anno montagna! E sii decisissimo.


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> No il sesso non è assolutamente preponderante. Ma ti fai raccontare tutti i cavoli della tua vita di un'altro, raggiungi un grado di intimità/confidenza non da poco...


tu esci di casa alle 7.30 del mattino e torni alle 7.30 di sera,come giornata tipo?

perchè tua moglie mi smebra una donna molto sola,da come la descrivi


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

scusa Gab, non puoi dirle di venire qui?


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, a distanza di oltre un anno dal mio precedente intervento (fine anno 2011) sono costretto a tornare su un problema da cui non siamo ancora usciti e forse non ne usciremo mai. Siamo sposati da quasi sedici anni (50 anni io, 48 lei, due bambini di 15 e 8 anni). All’epoca del “fattaccio” scoprii una chat piuttosto piccante di mia moglie con un tizio che poi si rivelò abitare non lontano da casa nostra… Fu solo una cosa virtuale a suo dire (le credo), ma l’effetto di questa scoperta fu piuttosto devastante. La solidità di coppia apparentemente ne è uscita solo in parte intaccata. Ma il piacere di avere “amicizie virtuali” non ha mai mollato la mia lei. E’ la sua finestra, il suo svago, il suo sfogo (casalinga h24) e non riesce a farne a meno. Con la sua faccia o con l’anonimato, non riesce a staccarsi da questo tipo di gioco. Tra gli altri, da oltre un anno, chatta con un tizio, anche questo abita non lontano da casa nostra, sempre più coinvolto… Per lei è solo il modo per avere un suo spazio e nonostante confronti, discussioni, dibattiti, non c’è verso di uscire da questo vortice.


se non ci sono secondi fini, non individuo questa preoccupazione nell'avere contatti in chat
probabilmente non ha amicizie e la chat è uno sfogo per dialogare e confrontarsi con altre persone


----------



## Gab65 (26 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, è legittimo
> ma:
> se sottrae tempo a voi per chattare allora non si tratta di una vita di coppia serena
> (anche se più probabilmente si tratta più di una sua vita personale non serena)
> ...



Diciamo che è una vita di coppia serena/normale nella quale lei contempla questo suo spazio, che spesso si ritaglia di sera, sottraendo tempo anche a piccole abitudini come guaradre un film insieme... Una sua vita personale non serena ci può stare (ha lasciato il lavoro per seguire i figli, genitori anziani, rapporti non sempre idilliaci con figure aprentali vicine e mettiamoci pure, per onestà, un marito che lavorando ha spazi inevitabilmente più ampi, ma è una colpa ???)

La gelosia può essere ingiustificata (lei si "straccia le vesti" se metto in dubbio la sua serietà) ma perchè non posso lasciare lo spazio ad un piccolo dubbio ?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *E' l'anticamera, o la camera, del tradimento.
> *Falla divertire tu. Se sospetti, l'hai già persa. Vivrà la tua come un'indebita intrusione, ti metterà il muso, ecc. ecc.
> Falla divertire tu. Divertire, trovare un diversivo alla routine della vostra vita insieme. Se, per esempio, avete delle abitudini consolidate, SORPRENDILA con una cosa inaspettata. Tipo: avete sempre fatto le vacanze al mare? Quest'anno montagna! E sii decisissimo.


Ma è roba risalente al 2011. Cioè, o lo ha già tradito nel frattempo, oppure è difficile che accada.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Ah si guarda ! Tranquillità assoluta !!!  E invece lei sostitene proprio di essere quella che tu definisci "Giovanna D'Arco"...


dormi co' n'occhio solo, damme retta...ahahah


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa Gab, non puoi dirle di venire qui?



Ma sai che l'avevo pensato anch'io?


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma sai che l'avevo pensato anch'io?



:festa:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma sai che l'avevo pensato anch'io?


Magari c'è già.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è roba risalente al 2011. Cioè, o lo ha già tradito nel frattempo, oppure è difficile che accada.


Ehm... Rilèggiti il post iniziale, il "problema" si ripresenta continuamente, perché lei si svaga così, _ancorché_ minimizzi.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> No il sesso non è assolutamente preponderante. Ma ti fai raccontare tutti i cavoli della tua vita di un'altro, raggiungi un grado di intimità/confidenza non da poco...


Ti diro' che con un estraneo che manco vedi e' piu' facile confidarsi....qua si entra proprio perche' non ti conosce nessuno e certi tuoi cazzi o fisime, non le diresti manco al tuo miglior amico...poi stanno quelli riservati che non si aprono proprio del tutto, pero' per me anche se uno si limita, va gia' bene...


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ehm... Rilèggiti il post iniziale, il "problema" si ripresenta continuamente, perché lei si svaga così, _ancorché_ minimizzi.


li'dentro ci si va solo per un motivo


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> li'dentro ci si va solo per un motivo


quale secondo te?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ehm... Rilèggiti il post iniziale, il "problema" si ripresenta continuamente, perché lei si svaga così, _ancorché_ minimizzi.


No, ho capito. Il punto è un altro, ovvero: non è che tutti quelli che si svagano virtualmente poi passano all'azione sul campo. Cioè, per tradire devi avere un certo pelo sullo stomaco, diciamo. Non tutti ce l'hanno, non tutti sono fatti a quel modo. Magari vorrebbero, ma non passano mai ai fatti. Forse la moglie del nostro amico Gabriele è così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> No il sesso non è assolutamente preponderante. Ma ti fai raccontare tutti i cavoli della tua vita di un'altro, raggiungi un grado di intimità/confidenza non da poco...


ah beh, allora falla iscrivere qui. Almeno poi sei sicuro che non batte chiodo.


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Diciamo che è una vita di coppia serena/normale nella quale lei contempla questo suo spazio, che spesso si ritaglia di sera, sottraendo tempo anche a piccole abitudini come guaradre un film insieme... Una sua vita personale non serena ci può stare (ha lasciato il lavoro per seguire i figli, genitori anziani, rapporti non sempre idilliaci con figure aprentali vicine e mettiamoci pure, per onestà, un marito che lavorando ha spazi inevitabilmente più ampi, ma è una colpa ???)
> 
> La gelosia può essere ingiustificata (lei si "straccia le vesti" se metto in dubbio la sua serietà) ma perchè non posso lasciare lo spazio ad un piccolo dubbio ?


Lo farà per evadere un pò dal quotidiano.
Per noia.Ma su che tipo di siti incontra questi uomini? Tu lo sai?
Perchè per esempio, qui si parla di tutto con entrambi i sessi e ammetto che spesso è piacevole e utile leggere argomenti vari e confrontarsi sulle esperienze vissute.
Se lei frequenta siti di incontri credo sia diverso. 
Sul fatto che il fatto di chattare porti via tempo serale a voi due, hai ragione. Ma non è che tu quando vi sedete sul divano, sei il tipo che dopo 10 minuti russa? Proponile di guardare un film insieme, o un programma che piaccia a lei...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quale secondo te?



conoscere donne di classe


P.S. Scusa Lothar non ho resistito


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *E' l'anticamera, o la camera, del tradimento*.
> Falla divertire tu. Se sospetti, l'hai già persa. Vivrà la tua come un'indebita intrusione, ti metterà il muso, ecc. ecc.
> Falla divertire tu. Divertire, trovare un diversivo alla routine della vostra vita insieme. Se, per esempio, avete delle abitudini consolidate, SORPRENDILA con una cosa inaspettata. Tipo: avete sempre fatto le vacanze al mare? Quest'anno montagna! E sii decisissimo.


No dai..non esageriamo. Sicuramente c'è voglia di evasione e di qualcosa di diverso. Ma molte persone non hanno la forza di passare dal virtuale al reale. 
Lui ha ragione a sentirsi un po' preoccupato, geloso e infastidito. Probabilmente lo sarebbe chiunque al suo posto. Si perdono determinate sicurezze. Se lui le ha fatto presente che questa cosa lo infastidisce e lei continua, mi sembra che ci sia un'immobilità di coppia, invece di risolvere i problemi e trovare un punto di incontro.

Buscopann


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah beh, allora falla iscrivere qui. Almeno poi sei sicuro che non batte chiodo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma sai che l'avevo pensato anch'io?


vedi? l'abbiamo pensato in tante. E' anche facile da ricordare il link.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah beh, allora falla iscrivere qui. Almeno poi sei sicuro che non batte chiodo.


:up:


Ti sei rassegnata anche tu?:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quale secondo te?



ciao gattaz....e'un po'che non ci graffiamo eh??..

vero...solo sesso....ma alcune non hanno le palle per andare avanti


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *conoscere donne di classe
> *
> 
> P.S. Scusa Lothar non ho resistito


ma non si stava discutendo della moglie di Gab?


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> *Diciamo che è una vita di coppia serena/normale* nella quale lei contempla questo suo spazio, che spesso si ritaglia di sera, sottraendo tempo anche a piccole abitudini come guaradre un film insieme... Una sua vita personale non serena ci può stare (ha lasciato il lavoro per seguire i figli, genitori anziani, rapporti non sempre idilliaci con figure aprentali vicine e mettiamoci pure, per onestà, un marito che lavorando ha spazi inevitabilmente più ampi, ma è una colpa ???)
> 
> La gelosia può essere ingiustificata (lei si "straccia le vesti" se metto in dubbio la sua serietà) ma perchè non posso lasciare lo spazio ad un piccolo dubbio ?


Appunto sta scojonata e vuole "evadere".......guarda t'avviso che anche nel virtuale e' facile sbarellare quando trovi, ti ripeto, un altro/a con cui entri proprio in risonanza...


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, a distanza di oltre un anno dal mio precedente intervento (fine anno 2011) sono costretto a tornare su un problema  da cui non siamo ancora usciti e forse non ne usciremo mai. Siamo sposati da quasi sedici anni (50 anni io, 48 lei, due bambini di 15 e 8 anni). All’epoca del “fattaccio” scoprii una chat piuttosto piccante di mia moglie con un tizio che poi si rivelò abitare non lontano da casa nostra… Fu solo una cosa virtuale a suo dire (le credo), ma l’effetto di questa scoperta fu piuttosto devastante. La solidità di coppia apparentemente ne è uscita solo in parte intaccata. Ma il piacere di avere “amicizie virtuali” non ha mai mollato la mia lei. E’ la sua finestra, il suo svago, il suo sfogo (casalinga h24) e non riesce a farne a meno. Con la sua faccia o con l’anonimato, non riesce a staccarsi da questo tipo di gioco. Tra gli altri, da oltre un anno, chatta con un tizio, anche questo abita non lontano da casa nostra, sempre più coinvolto… Per lei è solo il modo per avere un suo spazio e nonostante confronti, discussioni, dibattiti, non c’è verso di uscire da questo vortice.


Forse devi solo cercare di accettarlo. 
Peraltro il fatto che ti dica quello che fa e si faccia vedere mentre lo fa è già qualcosa, nel senso che se avesse intenzioni fedifraghe magari opererebbe in incognito ....
Comunque qui siamo tutti un pò internetdipendenti e _cum grano salis _non è detto che la cosa sia proprio del tutto negativa.
Ciao


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, ho capito. Il punto è un altro, ovvero: non è che tutti quelli che si svagano virtualmente poi passano all'azione sul campo. Cioè, per tradire devi avere un certo pelo sullo stomaco, diciamo. Non tutto ce l'hanno, non tutti sono fatti a quel modo. Magari vorrebbero, ma non passano mai ai fatti. Forse la moglie del nostro amico Gabriele è così.


Concordo.
Però dipende anche dail luogo virtuale.
Credo che se uno frequenta siti di incontro...gli argomenti siano "mirati". Non si andrà li per parlare, che so, dei motivi personali che possono aver portato la massa a votare Grillo.
Non lo so eh.


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao gattaz....e'un po'che non ci graffiamo eh??..
> 
> vero...solo sesso....ma alcune non hanno le palle per andare avanti


perchè dovremmo graffiarci? 

per alcune forse, il gioco virtuale è sufficiente .....


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao gattaz....e'un po'che non ci graffiamo eh??..
> 
> vero...solo sesso....ma alcune non hanno le palle per andare avanti


26 luglio 2013. Me devo segnare sta data. 
Per una volta quoto Lothar

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma non si stava discutendo della moglie di Gab?


ma tu chiedevi a Lothar perchè si frequentano certi posti e io ti ho risposto


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> conoscere donne di classe
> 
> 
> P.S. Scusa Lothar non ho resistito


Of course......machettelodicoaffa'....ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Però dipende anche dail luogo virtuale.
> Credo che se uno frequenta siti di incontro...gli argomenti siano "mirati". Non si andrà li per parlare, che so, dei motivi personali che possono aver portato la massa a votare Grillo.
> Non lo so eh.


Ma perchè frequenta un sito d'incontri sta tizia? Non mi pare. Oppure non ho letto bene?


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Forse devi solo cercare di accettarlo.
> Peraltro il fatto che ti dica quello che fa e si faccia vedere mentre lo fa è già qualcosa, nel senso che se avesse intenzioni fedifraghe magari opererebbe in incognito ....
> Comunque qui siamo tutti un pò internetdipendenti e _cum grano salis _non è detto che la cosa sia proprio del tutto negativa.
> Ciao


Ma si, ma poi, ora, con i cellulari che hanno whatsapp o messaggistiche varie, è un attimo farsi prendere un pò la mano


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma tu chiedevi a Lothar perchè si frequentano certi posti e io ti ho risposto


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè frequenta un sito d'incontri sta tizia? Non mi pare. Oppure non ho letto bene?


Non lo so.
Infatti gli ho chiesto se sa che siti frequenta


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> Ti sei rassegnata anche tu?:rotfl:


ma vi vedo molto depresse e deluse....ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> Ti sei rassegnata anche tu?:rotfl:


ah che devo fare? qua tutte vengono broccolate in MP, io in cassetta trovo:
pubblicità di adesivi per dentiere
volantini di cooperative di badanti
presentazioni di viaggi in pulman per santuari assortiti...
ho provato pure a cambiare l'avatar, adesso mi è arrivata la pubblicità di una sanitaria che fa calze elasticizzate in neoprene color carne... dice che in estate si sta freschi... mah


----------



## Gab65 (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Lo farà per evadere un pò dal quotidiano.
> Per noia.Ma su che tipo di siti incontra questi uomini? Tu lo sai?
> Perchè per esempio, qui si parla di tutto con entrambi i sessi e ammetto che spesso è piacevole e utile leggere argomenti vari e confrontarsi sulle esperienze vissute.
> Se lei frequenta siti di incontri credo sia diverso.
> Sul fatto che il fatto di chattare porti via tempo serale a voi due, hai ragione. Ma non è che tu quando vi sedete sul divano, sei il tipo che dopo 10 minuti russa? Proponile di guardare un film insieme, o un programma che piaccia a lei...


Il sito è il social network più famoso... Che frequenta con la sua faccia e con un altro profilo nato per gioco...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah che devo fare? qua tutte vengono broccolate in MP, io in cassetta trovo:
> pubblicità di adesivi per dentiere
> volantini di cooperative di badanti
> presentazioni di viaggi in pulman per santuari assortiti...
> ho provato pure a cambiare l'avatar, adesso mi è arrivata la pubblicità di una sanitaria che fa calze elasticizzate in neoprene color carne... dice che in estate si sta freschi... mah



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah che devo fare? qua tutte vengono broccolate in MP, io in cassetta trovo:
> pubblicità di adesivi per dentiere
> volantini di cooperative di badanti
> presentazioni di viaggi in pulman per santuari assortiti...
> ho provato pure a cambiare l'avatar, adesso mi è arrivata la pubblicità di una sanitaria che fa calze elasticizzate in neoprene color carne... dice che in estate si sta freschi... mah


:up:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Il sito è il social network più famoso... Che frequenta con la sua faccia e con un altro profilo nato per gioco...


Ma che, Facebook? Capirai. Cioè: vale quello che ho detto prima, dormi con un occhio aperto ma senza farti rodere il fegato inutilmente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Il sito è il social network più famoso... Che frequenta con la sua faccia e con un altro profilo nato per gioco...


Guarda che è come una droga. Ma non scherzo mica. Conosco gente che ha azzerato la vita sociale vera e sta sempre lì a cambiare stato o pubblicare. Caricatela in spalla e portala fuori.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Luglio 2013)

Allora: casalinga sposata da una vita48 anni, cioè (secondo me) al top di tutto (quando si dice: una Donna), ma dico, ma secondo voi, una non passa dall'altra parte dello schermo con qualcuno con cui parla della sua vita, che tra l'altro secondo Gab65 è la cosa che gli dà veramente fastidio? Io dico che l'ha fatto o lo fa. Il virtuale è POTENTISSIMO, perché non è irreale, è un Altro reale.


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Il sito è il social network più famoso... Che frequenta con la sua faccia e con un altro profilo nato per gioco...


tutto li? ti preoccupi per così poco?


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah che devo fare? qua tutte vengono broccolate in MP, io in cassetta trovo:
> pubblicità di adesivi per dentiere
> volantini di cooperative di badanti
> presentazioni di viaggi in pulman per santuari assortiti...
> ho provato pure a cambiare l'avatar, adesso mi è arrivata la pubblicità di una sanitaria che fa calze elasticizzate in neoprene color carne... dice che in estate si sta freschi... mah


ahahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora: casalinga sposata da una vita48 anni, cioè (secondo me) al top di tutto (quando si dice: una Donna), ma dico, ma secondo voi, una non passa dall'altra parte dello schermo con qualcuno con cui parla della sua vita, che tra l'altro secondo Gab65 è la cosa che gli dà veramente fastidio? Io dico che l'ha fatto o lo fa. Il virtuale è POTENTISSIMO, perché non è irreale, è un Altro reale.


Mannò. Ma sai quante/i ce ne stanno che poi nella realtà si fanno gli affari loro. Tu ragioni per quello che faresti TU. Ma è un po' diverso.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora: casalinga sposata da una vita*48 anni, cioè (secondo me) al top di tutto (quando si dice: una Donna)*, ma dico, ma secondo voi, una non passa dall'altra parte dello schermo con qualcuno con cui parla della sua vita, che tra l'altro secondo Gab65 è la cosa che gli dà veramente fastidio? Io dico che l'ha fatto o lo fa. Il virtuale è POTENTISSIMO, perché non è irreale, è un Altro reale.


sembra il tuo spot...ahahah

comunque confermo, che ce stanno certe 48enni spettacolari che avrebbero bisogno del porto d'armi....so' troppo pericolose...spero che non me ne capitino...gesu'...ahahah


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Il sito è il social network più famoso... Che frequenta con la sua faccia e *con un altro profilo nato per gioco...*




Qua farei più attenzione.
Ce l'ho anch'io, ma non sono sempre sempre un santarellino quando lo utilizzo .... Non ci metto la faccia, capiscimi ....


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Il sito è il social network più famoso... Che frequenta con la sua faccia e con un altro profilo nato per gioco...


Va beh. Mi pare prorio un diversivo e un gioco.
Però a me scoccerebbe il fatto che preferisca ridere e chiacchierare con altri, piuttosto che stare con me. 
Ma si possono fare benissimo entrambe le cose, parlavi di un'oretta al giorno. Non mi pare proprio una dipendenza


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora: casalinga sposata da una vita48 anni, cioè (secondo me) al top di tutto (quando si dice: una Donna), ma dico, ma secondo voi, una non passa dall'altra parte dello schermo con qualcuno con cui parla della sua vita, che tra l'altro secondo Gab65 è la cosa che gli dà veramente fastidio? Io dico che l'ha fatto o lo fa. Il virtuale è POTENTISSIMO, perché non è irreale, è un Altro reale.


Non è detto. dipende dalla persona. Una casalinga di 48 anni non è un supereroe. E' semplicemente una donna, con le sue probabilissime insicurezze e fragilità. 
Qualcuno cerca solo un'evasione nel virtuale, ma non ha il coraggio di passare al reale. 

Buscopann


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> conoscere donne di classe
> 
> 
> P.S. Scusa Lothar non ho resistito


certo cara..l'ultima e'arrivata in bmw cabrio,e ha fabbrica con un sacco di operai..villa con piscina..cavalli...marito che non fa il marito vetc etc


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sembra il tuo spot...ahahah
> 
> comunque confermo, che ce stanno certe 48enni spettacolari che avrebbero bisogno del porto d'armi....so' troppo pericolose...spero che non me ne capitino...gesu'...ahahah



pure
ma non eri diretto verso le 35enni?

ok, basta che...


----------



## Fantastica (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò. Ma sai quante/i ce ne stanno che poi nella realtà si fanno gli affari loro. Tu ragioni per quello che faresti TU. Ma è un po' diverso.


Dovremmo sapere da Gab65 un po' di cosette. Per esempio se ha notato dei cambiamenti anche piccoli in sua moglie, a parte l'uso di FB (immagino).


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo cara..l'ultima e'arrivata in bmw cabrio,e ha fabbrica con un sacco di operai..villa con piscina..cavalli.etc etc


Mi spiace ma non ci credo


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è detto. dipende dalla persona. Una casalinga di 48 anni non è un supereroe. E' semplicemente una donna, con le sue probabilissime insicurezze e fragilità.
> Qualcuno cerca solo un'evasione nel virtuale, ma non ha il coraggio di passare al reale.
> 
> Buscopann


se scopri che ce l'hai agli antipodi rispetto a te e' piu' facile, ma se scopri che ce l'hai nei paraggi te vojo vede'...


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma non ci credo


verissimo...e che c'e di strano???....


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Qua farei più attenzione.
> Ce l'ho anch'io, ma non sono sempre sempre un santarellino quando lo utilizzo .... Non ci metto la faccia, capiscimi ....



Quoto
Se crei un profilo finto lo fai indubbiamente perchè nascondi qualcosa. Dopodichè il fatto che lui sappia anche del profilo segreto gioca un pochino a favore della signora


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> verissimo...e che c'e di strano???....


Una come quella che hai descritto non credo abbia bisogno di sito di incontri per "incontrare" appunto, uomini.
Immagono che, sia per il lavoro che fa, sia per le possibilità economiche, abbia migliaia di possibilità di trovarsi in varie situazioni


----------



## Fantastica (26 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Qualcuno cerca solo un'evasione nel virtuale, ma non ha il coraggio di passare al reale.
> 
> Buscopann


Mah... Comunque è il segnale di un disagio. Io non lo sottovaluterei, esattamente come fa Gab.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> pure
> ma non eri diretto verso le 35enni?
> 
> ok, basta che...


ma che diretto...l'ho gia' detto che poi a me poi il giochino comunicativo stuzzica ancora di piu' quando non vedi e sai niente di niente e scopri le affinita' poco alla volta senza visiona' curriculum vitae...ahahah


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora: casalinga sposata da una vita48 anni, cioè (secondo me) al top di tutto (quando si dice: una Donna), ma dico, ma secondo voi, una non passa dall'altra parte dello schermo con qualcuno con cui parla della sua vita, che tra l'altro secondo Gab65 è la cosa che gli dà veramente fastidio? Io dico che l'ha fatto o lo fa. *Il virtuale è POTENTISSIMO, perché non è irreale, è un Altro reale.*





Buscopann ha detto:


> *Non è detto. dipende dalla persona*. Una casalinga di 48 anni non è un supereroe. E' semplicemente una donna, con le sue probabilissime insicurezze e fragilità.
> Qualcuno cerca solo un'evasione nel virtuale, ma non ha il coraggio di passare al reale.
> 
> Buscopann


Due verità: mi inchino a entrambi 

:umile::umiledue::good:


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mah...* Comunque è il segnale di un disagio*. Io non lo sottovaluterei, esattamente come fa Gab.


concordo sul neretto


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo cara..l'ultima e'arrivata in bmw cabrio,e ha fabbrica con un sacco di operai..villa con piscina..cavalli...marito che non fa il marito vetc etc


ma che cercava? un bagnino?


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Se crei un profilo finto lo fai indubbiamente perchè nascondi qualcosa. Dopodichè *il fatto che lui sappia anche del profilo segreto gioca un pochino a favore della signora*


Quototi Butterfly :yes:


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se scopri che ce l'hai agli antipodi rispetto a te e' piu' facile, ma se scopri che ce l'hai nei paraggi te vojo vede'...


Questo è vero..nel senso che l'evasione si cerca con chi è irraggiungibile, proprio per evitare qualsiasi rischio di coinvolgimento reale.
Il fatto che lei parlasse con persone a due passi da casa sua è un'aggravante

Buscopann


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Se crei un profilo finto lo fai indubbiamente perchè nascondi qualcosa. Dopodichè il fatto che lui sappia anche del profilo segreto gioca un pochino a favore della signora



vero, io conosco uno che tutti sanno essere attualmente residente all'hotel 3 sbarre, e si è fatto aprire un profilo per dissimulare la permanenza


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che diretto...l'ho gia' detto che poi a me poi il giochino comunicativo stuzzica ancora di piu' quando non vedi e sai niente di niente e scopri le affinita' poco alla volta senza visiona' curriculum vitae...ahahah



vero Stermi...il profilo e'spesso falso,le sposate poi sono artiste del nascondersi...spesso anni inesatti ,mi e'capitato anche citta',mettono Bologna e sono di Modena o Ferrara..ma anche Cervia


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo cara..l'ultima e'arrivata in bmw cabrio,e ha fabbrica con un sacco di operai..villa con piscina..cavalli...marito che non fa il marito vetc etc



E questo fa di lei una donna di classe?
Secondo me fa una donna ricca
Per te classe=richezza?


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mah... *Comunque è il segnale di un disagio*. Io non lo sottovaluterei, esattamente come fa Gab.


Su questo non ci sono dubbi. 

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E questo fa di lei una donna di classe?
> Secondo me fa una donna ricca
> Per te classe=richezza?


Si vabbè. Ti metti pure a domandà ar Micione ste cose? Ma che non lo conosci?


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che cercava? un bagnino?


era il tuo clone fisicamente,ma di viso in peggio......cercava un'amante...ma vedi la stranezza della vita,una che comanda 50 operai,ha avuto fifa di tradire.sentita pure ieri,...


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E questo fa di lei una donna di classe?
> Secondo me fa una donna ricca
> Per te classe=richezza?


No conosco ricchi maragli..ma in genere non e'cosi'...


----------



## Fantastica (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> era il tuo clone fisicamente,ma di viso in peggio......cercava un'amante...ma vedi la stranezza della vita,una che comanda 50 operai,ha avuto fifa di tradire.sentita pure ieri,...


Forse lo voleva giovane.


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> era il tuo clone fisicamente,ma di viso in peggio......cercava un'amante...ma vedi la stranezza della vita,una che comanda 50 operai,ha avuto fifa di tradire.sentita pure ieri,...


aveva fifa di tradire perchè la ditta è del marito? per cui se scoperta finiva sotto i ponti?


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> era il tuo clone fisicamente,ma di viso in peggio......cercava un'amante...ma vedi la stranezza della vita,una che comanda 50 operai,ha avuto fifa di tradire.sentita pure ieri,...



ma va
si sbatte gli operai
tutti e 50


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Forse lo voleva giovane.


Fantà ma tu quanti anni hai, per curiosità?


----------



## Gab65 (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Dovremmo sapere da Gab65 un po' di cosette. Per esempio se ha notato dei cambiamenti anche piccoli in sua moglie, a parte l'uso di FB (immagino).


Cambiamenti reali non direi... Ma non posso fare a meno di pensare che un anno di chat e dunque di discorsi anche "esistenziali"/filosofici con la stessa persona non possano in qualche modo aver fatto breccia nel suo modo di pensare... E' difficile quando ti confronti con lei e senti risposte "strane" non pensare o anche dire: questa cosa l'hai capita parlando con tizio ? 

P.S. - Ho parlato di un'ora al giorno... E' una media, possono essere due ore (dalle 10 alle 24) o anche mezz'ora, dipende dai giorni... Quando sono due ore e passa, ve lo assicuro, è un bel giramento... cavolo...


----------



## Fantastica (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fantà ma tu quanti anni hai, per curiosità?


78, certificati.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero Stermi...il profilo e'spesso falso,le sposate poi sono artiste del nascondersi...spesso anni inesatti ,mi e'capitato anche citta',mettono Bologna e sono di Modena o Ferrara..ma anche Cervia


per me, tranne il millantare per acchiappare ad arte, fanno bene, compreso il depistare....anche il web e' piccolo...ahahah


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Forse lo voleva giovane.





gas ha detto:


> aveva fifa di tradire perchè la ditta è del marito? per cui se scoperta finiva sotto i ponti?





free ha detto:


> ma va
> si sbatte gli operai
> tutti e 50


Siete impietosi, veramente .... 
Micione, *futtetenne*, è tutta invidia la loro ! :angelo::angeletto::cooldue:


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Cambiamenti reali non direi... Ma non posso fare a meno di pensare che un anno di chat e dunque di discorsi anche "esistenziali"/filosofici con la stessa persona non possano in qualche modo aver fatto breccia nel suo modo di pensare... E' difficile quando ti confronti con lei e senti risposte "strane" non pensare o anche dire: questa cosa l'hai capita parlando con tizio ?
> 
> P.S. - Ho parlato di un'ora al giorno... E' una media, possono essere due ore (dalle 10 alle 24) o anche mezz'ora, dipende dai giorni... Quando sono due ore e passa, ve lo assicuro, è un bel giramento... cavolo...


come fai conoscere i tempi con questa precisione?
ogni sera ti mette al corrente su quanto è stata connessa?


----------



## Fantastica (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Cambiamenti reali non direi... Ma non posso fare a meno di pensare che un anno di chat e dunque di discorsi anche "esistenziali"/filosofici con la stessa persona non possano in qualche modo aver fatto breccia nel suo modo di pensare... E' difficile quando ti confronti con lei e senti risposte "strane" non pensare o anche dire: questa cosa l'hai capita parlando con tizio ?
> 
> P.S. - Ho parlato di un'ora al giorno... E' una media, possono essere due ore (dalle 10 alle 24) o anche mezz'ora, dipende dai giorni... Quando sono due ore e passa, ve lo assicuro, è un bel giramento... cavolo...


Immagino che ciò che ti dà più fastidio sia la confidenza, il fatto cioè che cose intime che sicuramente sono vostre, di voi due, siano messe in comune con un estraneo... Sbaglio?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> 78, certificati.


Dai oh.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Forse lo voleva giovane.


stronzisssssima.....(x solidarieta' quasi coeva)...ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora: casalinga sposata da una vita48 anni, cioè (secondo me) al top di tutto (quando si dice: una Donna), ma dico, ma secondo voi, una non passa dall'altra parte dello schermo con qualcuno con cui parla della sua vita, che tra l'altro secondo Gab65 è la cosa che gli dà veramente fastidio? Io dico che l'ha fatto o lo fa. Il virtuale è POTENTISSIMO, perché non è irreale, *è un Altro reale*.


No, è un'illusione. Che non è l'irreale, è un reale ipotetico, distorto. Del quale non possiamo apparentemente assumerci responsabilità perchè non è concreto. Un po' come i miraggi che sono proiezioni. Perchè la comunicazione è imprecisa, falsata e asincrona. Quello è il fascino: possiamo prendere quello che vogliamo, possiamo concedere quello che vogliamo... possiamo cambiare ciò che non ci piace. E in quel momento inizia il pericolo di preferire quella illusione alla realtà che invece dobbiamo spesso subìre passivamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Cambiamenti reali non direi... Ma non posso fare a meno di pensare che un anno di chat e dunque di discorsi anche "esistenziali"/filosofici con la stessa persona non possano in qualche modo aver fatto breccia nel suo modo di pensare... E' difficile quando ti confronti con lei e senti risposte "strane" non pensare o anche dire: questa cosa l'hai capita parlando con tizio ?
> 
> P.S. - Ho parlato di un'ora al giorno... E' una media, possono essere due ore (dalle 10 alle 24) o anche mezz'ora, dipende dai giorni... Quando sono due ore e passa, ve lo assicuro, è un bel giramento... cavolo...


Vabbè, sei geloso. Comprensibile.


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, a distanza di oltre un anno dal mio precedente intervento (fine anno 2011) sono costretto a tornare su un problema  da cui non siamo ancora usciti e forse non ne usciremo mai. Siamo sposati da quasi sedici anni (50 anni io, 48 lei, due bambini di 15 e 8 anni). All’epoca del “fattaccio” scoprii una chat piuttosto piccante di mia moglie con un tizio che poi si rivelò abitare non lontano da casa nostra… Fu solo una cosa virtuale a suo dire (le credo), ma l’effetto di questa scoperta fu piuttosto devastante. La solidità di coppia apparentemente ne è uscita solo in parte intaccata. Ma il piacere di avere “amicizie virtuali” non ha mai mollato la mia lei. E’ la sua finestra, il suo svago, il suo sfogo (casalinga h24) e non riesce a farne a meno. Con la sua faccia o con l’anonimato, non riesce a staccarsi da questo tipo di gioco. Tra gli altri, da oltre un anno, chatta con un tizio, anche questo abita non lontano da casa nostra, sempre più coinvolto… Per lei è solo il modo per avere un suo spazio e nonostante confronti, discussioni, dibattiti, non c’è verso di uscire da questo vortice.


Mah...io mi chiedo come facciano 'ste casalinghe ad avere tutto questo tempo a disposizione.
Mia madre non ha mai tempo per fare un tubo...


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Immagino che ciò che ti dà più fastidio sia la confidenza, il fatto cioè che cose intime che sicuramente sono vostre, di voi due, siano messe in comune con un estraneo... Sbaglio?


Spesso in effetti è così.
Si potrebbe però essere galantuomini anche nel tradire, secondo me: non è detto che devi sputtanare tua moglie per essere a tuo agio con l'amante, almeno secondo me.
Una cosa è raccontare la propria vita - lecito, direi -, un'altra è sputtanare la compagna - da vomito, direi -.


----------



## Gab65 (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Immagino che ciò che ti dà più fastidio sia la confidenza, il fatto cioè che cose intime che sicuramente sono vostre, di voi due, siano messe in comune con un estraneo... Sbaglio?


Non sbagli.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> per me, tranne il millantare per acchiappare ad arte, fanno bene, compreso il depistare....anche il web e' piccolo...ahahah


be'anch'io metto altro paese,altra data di nascita,niente del lavoro....pero'cavolo non puoi dirmi dopo 4 telefonate che abiti  a Cesenatico,invece che a Bologna...non voglio fare 180km ogni volta no??


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Immagino che ciò che ti dà più fastidio sia la confidenza, il fatto cioè che cose intime che sicuramente sono vostre, di voi due, siano messe in comune con un estraneo... Sbaglio?


Certamente possono dare fastidio se si venisse a conoscenza,pero' e' anche una valvola di sfogo....


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'anch'io metto altro paese,altra data di nascita,niente del lavoro....pero'cavolo non puoi dirmi dopo 4 telefonate che abiti a Cesenatico,invece che a Bologna...non voglio fare 180km ogni volta no??


Le vuoi pure vicine, Micione comodone.


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'anch'io metto altro paese,altra data di nascita,niente del lavoro....pero'cavolo non puoi dirmi dopo 4 telefonate che abiti a Cesenatico,invece che a Bologna...non voglio fare 180km ogni volta no??


sei molto preparato :up:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, è un'illusione. Che non è l'irreale, è un reale ipotetico, distorto. Del quale non possiamo apparentemente assumerci responsabilità perchè non è concreto. Un po' come i miraggi che sono proiezioni. Perchè la comunicazione è imprecisa, falsata e asincrona. Quello è il fascino: possiamo prendere quello che vogliamo, possiamo concedere quello che vogliamo... possiamo cambiare ciò che non ci piace. E in quel momento inizia il pericolo di preferire quella illusione alla realtà che invece dobbiamo spesso subìre passivamente.


letto, firmato e sottoscritto...ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Siete impietosi, veramente ....
> Micione, *futtetenne*, è tutta invidia la loro ! :angelo::angeletto::cooldue:


hai fatto bene a non accomunarmi: io sono gelosa. Mi ha dato buca, ieri, per quella col bmw, capisci?


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sei molto preparato :up:


sai gatto quante storie potrei raccontare....ieri una tipa mi chiede l'altezza...le chiedo perche'...
be'non mi scrive''l'uomo alto e'protettivo''..ahahahahhh


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'anch'io metto altro paese,altra data di nascita,niente del lavoro....pero'cavolo non puoi dirmi dopo 4 telefonate che abiti  a Cesenatico,invece che a Bologna...non voglio fare 180km ogni volta no??


vabbe' quando passi a quello step successivo e' da tarati allora...ahahah


----------



## Fantastica (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Non sbagli.


Il fatto che sia un maschio è enormemente più fastidioso. E, secondo me, che sono talebana, è già tradimento questo.
Per questo, il mio Grande Amore mi mollò il giorno del mio compleanno e mi rispedì la roba che giaceva a casa sua nel giro di una settimana. Sai come ho corso per riconquistarlo, nonostante i miei allora già 70 anni?


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai gatto quante storie potrei raccontare....ieri una tipa mi chiede l'altezza...le chiedo perche'...
> be'non mi scrive''l'uomo alto e'protettivo''..ahahahahhh


quanta gente strana


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' quando passi a quello step successivo e' da tarati allora...ahahah



lo fanno in tante..le modenesi,note troie....mettono tutte che sono bolognesi


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai gatto quante storie potrei raccontare....ieri una tipa mi chiede l'altezza...le chiedo perche'...
> be'non mi scrive''l'uomo alto e'protettivo''..ahahahahhh


e co' le manigliette dell'amore altri 100 punti...ahahah


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quanta gente strana



Avranno classe ma sono carenti di neuroni direi


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il fatto che sia un maschio è enormemente più fastidioso. E, secondo me, che sono talebana, è già tradimento questo.
> *Per questo*, il mio Grande Amore mi mollò il giorno del mio compleanno e mi rispedì la roba che giaceva a casa sua nel giro di una settimana. Sai come ho corso per riconquistarlo, nonostante i miei allora già 70 anni?



ti ha mollata perchè sei iscritta qui?


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quanta gente strana


strana pe' ste robe?....


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> strana pe' ste robe?....


no, per certe affermazioni


----------



## Fantastica (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ti ha mollata perchè sei iscritta qui?


Ihihih, l'avrebbe fatto. Di sicuro.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e co' le manigliette dell'amore altri 100 punti...ahahah


ahahahhah..e quelle che''corporatura normale''.. e sono invece 2 quintali dove le mettiamo???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Una come quella che hai descritto non credo abbia bisogno di sito di incontri per "incontrare" appunto, uomini.
> Immagono che, sia per il lavoro che fa, sia per le possibilità economiche, abbia migliaia di possibilità di trovarsi in varie situazioni



ma che c'entra?
pregiudizio


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avranno classe ma sono carenti di neuroni direi


Il sistema nervoso stya diventando una delle cose più rare di questo pianeta. Tra moltissimi anni lo quoteranno in borsa come l'oro..e la gente ci farà pure gli investimenti tenendolo in cassaforte sotto formalina.

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> no, per certe affermazioni


ma tu nei flirt che avevi, parlavi d'Einstein e Platone tutto il tempo?..ccccheppallle....ahahah


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma che c'entra?
> pregiudizio


Si può essere milionari ed avere scrupoli morali. Si può essere milionari e pur non avendoli essere cmq insicuri nonostante il proprio status. In effetti, le variabili sono molteplici.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Cambiamenti reali non direi... Ma non posso fare a meno di pensare che un anno di chat e dunque di discorsi anche "esistenziali"/filosofici con la stessa persona non possano in qualche modo aver fatto breccia nel suo modo di pensare... E' difficile quando ti confronti con lei e *senti risposte "strane" *non pensare o anche dire: questa cosa l'hai capita parlando con tizio ?
> 
> P.S. - Ho parlato di un'ora al giorno... E' una media, possono essere due ore (dalle 10 alle 24) o anche mezz'ora, dipende dai giorni... Quando sono due ore e passa, ve lo assicuro, è un bel giramento... cavolo...



ma è ovvio, anche un anno di frequentazioni con l'insegnante di pilates, una nuova cerchia di amici, il nuovo vicino di casa, o collega di lavoro fa breccia nel tuo modo di pensare...nel senso che ne parli, ti esprimi a riguardo, magari ti confronti

poi cosa intendi per strane?


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma tu nei flirt che avevi, parlavi d'Einstein e Platone tutto il tempo?..ccccheppallle....ahahah


facevo riferimento a quella che aveva chiesto a lothar l'altezza perchè, a suo dire, l'uomo alto è più protettivo di uno basso


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Una come quella che hai descritto non credo abbia bisogno di sito di incontri per "incontrare" appunto, uomini.
> Immagono che, sia per il lavoro che fa, sia per le possibilità economiche, abbia migliaia di possibilità di trovarsi in varie situazioni


Sei giovane utente...anche lei,come me,vive e lavora in provincia,piccolo paese tutti sanno chi e',come tutti sanno chi sono io qua'.Quindi piedi di marmo...
Mi ha dato cell dopo mesi..e'pericoloso...il giochino sai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Immagino che ciò che ti dà più fastidio sia la confidenza, *il fatto cioè che cose intime che sicuramente sono vostre, di voi due,* siano messe in comune con un estraneo... Sbaglio?



ma non è detto nemmeno questo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Non sbagli.



ma allora tua moglie racconta al tizio come e quanto lo fate, e cose del genere?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, a distanza di oltre un anno dal mio precedente intervento (fine anno 2011) sono costretto a tornare su un problema  da cui non siamo ancora usciti e forse non ne usciremo mai. Siamo sposati da quasi sedici anni (50 anni io, 48 lei, due bambini di 15 e 8 anni). All’epoca del “fattaccio” scoprii una chat piuttosto piccante di mia moglie con un tizio che poi si rivelò abitare non lontano da casa nostra… Fu solo una cosa virtuale a suo dire (le credo), ma l’effetto di questa scoperta fu piuttosto devastante. La solidità di coppia apparentemente ne è uscita solo in parte intaccata. Ma il piacere di avere “amicizie virtuali” non ha mai mollato la mia lei. E’ la sua finestra, il suo svago, il suo sfogo (casalinga h24) e non riesce a farne a meno. Con la sua faccia o con l’anonimato, non riesce a staccarsi da questo tipo di gioco. Tra gli altri, da oltre un anno, chatta con un tizio, anche questo abita non lontano da casa nostra, sempre più coinvolto… Per lei è solo il modo per avere un suo spazio e nonostante confronti, discussioni, dibattiti, non c’è verso di uscire da questo vortice.



non lo so avere qulcos'altro da far forse?
come faai a dire che è una dipendenza ?


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> facevo riferimento a quella che aveva chiesto a lothar l'altezza perchè, a suo dire, l'uomo alto è più protettivo di uno basso


le conversazioni deragliano spesso e volentieri a sti livelli...e' come farse na' lavanda gastrica alla capoccia....ahahah...


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *non lo so avere qulcos'altro da far forse?*
> come faai a dire che è una dipendenza ?


Ciao, lunap.
Beh dai, volendo, qualcosa di alternativo rispetto allo stare davanti ad un pc tutto il santo giorno si trova.
Che ne so, una passeggiata, un cinema, un ristorante, una briscola ....
Fianche un pò di sano sesso, per chi ancora ha la fortuna di avere un coniuge sessualmente appagante ...


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> le conversazioni deragliano spesso e volentieri a sti livelli...e' come farse *na' lavanda gastrica alla capoccia*....ahahah...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vabbe', x blowjob un clistere, va'...ahahah


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao, lunap.
> Beh dai, volendo, qualcosa di alternativo rispetto allo stare davanti ad un pc tutto il santo giorno si trova.
> Che ne so, una passeggiata, un cinema, un ristorante, una briscola ....
> Fianche un pò di sano sesso, per chi ancora ha la fortuna di avere un coniuge sessualmente appagante ...


Hell..una delle mie''amiche''vive nel sito...lei non fa come me,cerco donne ben precise,al massimo a 50km da qua'..quindi accetta tutti.Dichiara 8 anni in meno...e pensa che ha tipo di Bari e uno di Cagliari che verrebbero'qua',senza mai averla vista..e senza manco il cell.neanche a me,l'ha mai dato.

capito chi c'e'li'dentro???


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hell..una delle mie''amiche''vive nel sito...lei non fa come me,cerco donne ben precise,al massimo a 50km da qua'..quindi accetta tutti.Dichiara 8 anni in meno...e pensa che ha tipo di Bari e uno di Cagliari che verrebbero'qua',senza mai averla vista..e senza manco il cell.neanche a me,l'ha mai dato.
> 
> capito chi c'e'li'dentro???


ma quanto cazzo se danno da fa' sti baresi, ao?'.....ahahahah

cmq nun so' io...GIURO!!!!

ahahahahah


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao, lunap.
> Beh dai, volendo, qualcosa di alternativo rispetto allo stare davanti ad un pc tutto il santo giorno si trova.
> Che ne so, una passeggiata, un cinema, un ristorante, una briscola ....
> Fianche un pò di sano sesso, per chi ancora ha la fortuna di avere un coniuge sessualmente appagante ...


E di un bel giocattolino cosa mi dici? ne vogliamo parlare? Oggi li fanno pure di design e costano un occhio della testa.
Ci sono pure quelli con le pietre preziose incastonate..Un diamante..è per sempre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E di un bel giocattolino cosa mi dici? ne vogliamo parlare? Oggi li fanno pure di design e costano un occhio della testa.
> *Ci sono pure quelli con le pietre preziose incastonate*..Un diamante..è per sempre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


con protuberanze d'accordo, ma con pietre incastonate.....


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hell..una delle mie''amiche''vive nel sito...lei non fa come me,cerco donne ben precise,al massimo a 50km da qua'..quindi accetta tutti.Dichiara 8 anni in meno...e pensa che ha tipo di Bari e uno di Cagliari che verrebbero'qua',senza mai averla vista..e senza manco il cell.neanche a me,l'ha mai dato.
> 
> capito chi c'e'li'dentro???


Senti, alla fine, penso che quello che fai tu sia più sano.
Cioè io ci sono passato per il cybersesso e per la pippa on line, ma penso sinceramente che se uno decide di varcare una soglia, lo debba poi fare sul piano della realtà, non nel virtuale.
Tanto non è che se lo fai tramite web cam o cell sei moralmente migliore di chi si vede con l'amante al motel, secondo me.
Forse solo un pò meno coraggioso, in un certo senso.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E di un bel giocattolino cosa mi dici? ne vogliamo parlare? Oggi li fanno pure di design e costano un occhio della testa.
> Ci sono pure quelli con le pietre preziose incastonate..Un diamante..è per sempre :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Meglio che stare 12 ore al pc non per lavoro ma per "piacere". Molto meglio.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Senti, alla fine, penso che quello che fai tu sia più sano.
> Cioè io ci sono passato per il cybersesso e per la pippa on line, ma penso sinceramente che se uno decide di varcare una soglia, lo debba poi fare sul piano della realtà, non nel virtuale.
> Tanto non è che se lo fai tramite web cam o cell sei moralmente migliore di chi si vede con l'amante al motel, secondo me.
> Forse solo un pò meno coraggioso, in un certo senso.


ma va, la roba co' le webcam&C per me e' da depravati....


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2013)

Caraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..ti ho regalato un'abat-jour


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *Senti, alla fine, penso che quello che fai tu sia più sano.
> *Cioè io ci sono passato per il cybersesso e per la pippa on line, ma penso sinceramente che se uno decide di varcare una soglia, lo debba poi fare sul piano della realtà, non nel virtuale.
> Tanto non è che se lo fai tramite web cam o cell sei moralmente migliore di chi si vede con l'amante al motel, secondo me.
> Forse solo un pò meno coraggioso, in un certo senso.


Sicuramente quello che dici tu, però penso intendesse che in quei siti ci sono proprio un sacco di starati.


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma che c'entra?
> pregiudizio


Non capisco come una che lavora da mattina a sera, gestendo decine di operai, che salta da un'attività lavorativa a una villa con piscina (da gestire) abbia la voglia, il tempo, la fantasia...di iscriversi a un sito di incontri, solo per trovare qualcuno con cui trombare. Non credo che lo faccia per semplice evasione virtuale chiacchiericcia.
Per me è fantascienza. Ma non avendo mai provato il mio ragionamento è minato alla base


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma va, la roba co' le webcam&C e' da depravati....


Non lo so, non giudico, l'ho pure fatto, ma in assoluto il contatto umano è sempre la cosa più naturale


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non capisco come una che lavora da mattina a sera, gestendo decine di operai, che salta da un'attività lavorativa a una villa con piscina (da gestire) abbia la voglia, il tempo, la fantasia...di iscriversi a un sito di incontri, solo per trovare qualcuno con cui trombare. Non credo che lo faccia per semplice evasione virtuale chiacchiericcia.
> Per me è fantascienza. Ma non avendo mai provato il mio ragionamento è minato alla base


Anais, pure lì: non siamo tutti uguali. Chi magari dal vivo ha delle difficoltà o proprio non gli arriva mai l'occasione giusta. Certe volte devi pure saper acchiappare l'attimo, e se non arriva o non capisci/sei lento/ce stai a pensà un po' troppo, passa il treno.


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei giovane utente...anche lei,come me,vive e lavora in provincia,piccolo paese tutti sanno chi e',come tutti sanno chi sono io qua'.Quindi piedi di marmo...
> Mi ha dato cell dopo mesi..e'pericoloso...il giochino sai.


Ok. Allora così posso provare a comprendere meglio.
Quindi tu dici...usare un sito di incontri per conoscere gente è più "affidabile" e sicuro. Per via dell'anonimato e della distanza, appunto, fra le città.
Però faccio lo stesso fatica a immedesimarmi.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma va, la roba co' le webcam&C per me e' da depravati....


Non sono d'accordo. E' semplicemente un modo di vivere la propria sessualità. A me il bondage o (peggio) il sadomaso non piacciono proprio per nulla. Però c'è gente che ne va matta. Non è una depravazione se tutto quanto è fatto con rispetto.

Buscopann


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Anais, pure lì: non siamo tutti uguali*. Chi magari dal vivo ha delle difficoltà o proprio non gli arriva mai l'occasione giusta. Certe volte devi pure saper acchiappare l'attimo, e se non arriva o non capisci/sei lento/ce stai a pensà un po' troppo, passa il treno.


yes, fortunately: il verde ideale è mio.


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anais, pure lì: non siamo tutti uguali. Chi magari dal vivo ha delle difficoltà o proprio non gli arriva mai l'occasione giusta. Certe volte devi pure saper acchiappare l'attimo, e se non arriva o non capisci/sei lento/ce stai a pensà un po' troppo, passa il treno.


Ok. Ci sta.
Giuro che no lo dico per farmi bella...d'altronde mi pare di aver capito che qui sul forum siamo tutti degli stra gnocchi e gnocche  ma davvero a me succede spesso, in treno, o in metro, di trovare quello che ci prova.
Poi, per lavoro ho occasione di conoscere tanta gente. Se volessi, sarebbe davvero semplice trovare un amico di letto.
Però ho capito cosa intendi


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non lo so, non giudico, l'ho pure fatto, ma in assoluto il contatto umano è sempre la cosa più naturale


e ci mancherebbe pure....nel virtuale t'appaghi solo co' le affinita' cerebrali, la simpatia, il divertimento... se poi si va oltre si esce...


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ok. Allora così posso provare a comprendere meglio.
> Quindi tu dici...*usare un sito di incontri per conoscere gente è più "affidabile" e sicuro. Per via dell'anonimato e della distanza, appunto, fra le città.*
> Però faccio lo stesso fatica a immedesimarmi.


Affidabile nel senso di trovare altri che sono lì per quello, per scopare in incognito.
In assoluto direi di no, è spesso pieno di prostitute e  pazzi fottuti, imho


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. E' semplicemente un modo di vivere la propria sessualità. A me il bondage o (peggio) il sadomaso non piacciono proprio per nulla. Però c'è gente che ne va matta. Non è una depravazione se tutto quanto è fatto con rispetto.
> 
> Buscopann


Ricordati che stai parlando con un povero handicappato (scusa Minni) represso che la moglie non gli fa fare quello che voleva lui a letto. Attenzione, che questo parla a cazzo di cane.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e ci mancherebbe pure....*nel virtuale t'appaghi solo co' le affinita' cerebrali, la simpatia, il divertimento.*.. se poi si va oltre si esce...


Che non è proprio poco poco, secondo me.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. E' semplicemente un modo di vivere la propria sessualità. A me il bondage o (peggio) il sadomaso non piacciono proprio per nulla. Però c'è gente che ne va matta. Non è una depravazione se tutto quanto è fatto con rispetto.
> 
> Buscopann


Non intendo provocare ne altro, anche perchè ho letto soltanto la tua, quindi...

Ma quando scrivi "non mi piacciono"  vuol dire che li hai provati?


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ok. Ci sta.
> Giuro che no lo dico per farmi bella...d'altronde mi pare di aver capito che qui sul forum siamo tutti degli stra gnocchi e gnocche  ma davvero a me succede spesso, in treno, o in metro, di trovare quello che ci prova.
> Poi, per lavoro ho occasione di conoscere tanta gente. Se volessi, sarebbe davvero semplice trovare un amico di letto.
> Però ho capito cosa intendi


Evidentemente è impossibile non notarti.
Quando io sono in treno si accorge di me solo il controllore :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non capisco come una che lavora da mattina a sera, gestendo decine di operai, che salta da un'attività lavorativa a una villa con piscina (da gestire) abbia la voglia, il tempo, la fantasia...di iscriversi a un sito di incontri, solo per trovare qualcuno con cui trombare. Non credo che lo faccia per semplice evasione virtuale chiacchiericcia.
> Per me è fantascienza. Ma non avendo mai provato il mio ragionamento è minato alla base


Non è strano. Ha poco tempo, non può permettersi di farsi un amante nella sua cerchia di conoscenze, da una certa età in poi è difficile fartene una nuova...


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ricordati che stai parlando con un povero handicappato (scusa Minni) represso che la moglie non gli fa fare quello che voleva lui a letto. Attenzione, che questo parla a cazzo di cane.


Ma allora tu lo fai apposta :singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. E' semplicemente un modo di vivere la propria sessualità. A me il bondage o (peggio) il sadomaso non piacciono proprio per nulla. Però c'è gente che ne va matta. Non è una depravazione se tutto quanto è fatto con rispetto.
> 
> Buscopann


Per me, uno che per venire debba arrivare al limite del soffocamento e' disturbato forte...ahahah ....e spipparsi davanti ad una che se spoglia dall'altra parte andando a memoria x il contatto fisico, che e' fondamentale nella copula...pure....ahahahah


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è strano. Ha poco tempo, non può permettersi di farsi un amante nella sua cerchia di conoscenze, da una certa età in poi è difficile fartene una nuova...


E soprattutto..in un sito di incontri si mettono le cose in chiaro e la cosa non richiede nessun impegno. Ci si incontra un paio d'ore con un obiettivo be preciso. Il tempo prezioso..mica si può perdere tempo in corteggiamenti vari. Per quello bastano qualche mail, una foto e un paio di telefonate.

Buscopann


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Evidentemente è impossibile non notarti.
> Quando io sono in treno si accorge di me solo il controllore :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Beh, ovvio che non succda sempre.
Ma viaggio spesso, per cui, capita si.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ok. Ci sta.
> Giuro che no lo dico per farmi bella...d'altronde mi pare di aver capito che qui sul forum siamo tutti degli stra gnocchi e gnocche  ma davvero a me succede spesso, in treno, o in metro, di trovare quello che ci prova.
> Poi, per lavoro ho occasione di conoscere tanta gente. Se volessi, sarebbe davvero semplice trovare un amico di letto.
> Però ho capito cosa intendi


Un amico di letto incontrato nel reale e magari per caso è una cosa molto molto diversa dall'entrare nel supermarket virtuale del peccato e della trasgressione alla ricerca per miglior prodotto in offerta ....


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è strano. Ha poco tempo, non può permettersi di farsi un amante nella sua cerchia di conoscenze, da una certa età in poi è difficile fartene una nuova...


Va bene. E' possibile.
Se me lo spiegate così posso arrivare a comprendere le varie motivazioni.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me, uno che per venire debba arrivare al limite del soffocamento e' disturbato forte...ahahah ....e spipparsi davanti ad una che se spoglia dall'altra parte andando a memoria x il contatto fisico, che e' fondamentale nella copula...pure....ahahahah


Il tuo limite è sempre stato proprio questo. Se non capisci determinati comportamenti o modi di pensare, li classifichi come malati o disturbati. Il mondo non è proprio così.
Però ormai ti conosciamo e ci sei simpatico anche con tutti i tuoi limiti va :rotfl::rotfl:
A volte mi fai crepar dal ridere

Buscopann


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> conoscere donne di classe
> 
> 
> P.S. Scusa Lothar non ho resistito


Buahuahuahuahuahuahuahuahah!!! Non ho resistito nemmeno io a smeraldarti 
:sonar::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma allora tu lo fai apposta :singleeye:


Ma che sei MATTA? Mi sono anche scusato!


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Che non è proprio poco poco, secondo me.


Ma infatti....se ti sai "muovere", il sollazzo e' piu' che appagante e te da la carica per i rapporti reali anche co' quelli in coda alla posta o in banca, per dire....ahahah...o con il partner proprio....qui lo dico e qui lo nego, ma quando co' mi moje funzionava tutto, spesso se facevano i botti de capodanno...ahahahah....sara' na' specie de transfert che scatta, chi lo sa, pero' capitano botti pregevoli...ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ok. Ci sta.
> Giuro che no lo dico per farmi bella...d'altronde mi pare di aver capito che qui sul forum *siamo tutti degli stra gnocchi* e gnocche  ma davvero a me succede spesso, in treno, o in metro, di trovare quello che ci prova.
> Poi, per lavoro ho occasione di conoscere tanta gente. Se volessi, sarebbe davvero semplice trovare un amico di letto.
> Però ho capito cosa intendi


Io lo sono veramente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non capisco come una che lavora da mattina a sera, gestendo decine di operai, che salta da un'attività lavorativa a una villa con piscina (da gestire) abbia la voglia, il tempo, la fantasia...di iscriversi a un sito di incontri, solo per trovare qualcuno con cui trombare. Non credo che lo faccia per semplice evasione virtuale chiacchiericcia.
> Per me è fantascienza. Ma non avendo mai provato il mio ragionamento è minato alla base



nel tuo scritto avevo inteso un'altra cosa e cioè: come potrebbe una donna che già per lavoro e status sociale ha la possibilità di conoscere decine di uomini con cui intrattenere eventuali relazioni, frequentare un sito di incontri?

sul fatto che il fattore _tempo disponibile_ possa limitare il range di frequentazioni sono d'accordo


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io lo sono veramente.


Pure io


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ok. Ci sta.
> Giuro che no lo dico per farmi bella...d'altronde* mi pare di aver capito che qui sul forum siamo tutti degli stra gnocchi e gnocche*  ma davvero a me succede spesso, in treno, o in metro, di trovare quello che ci prova.
> Poi, per lavoro ho occasione di conoscere tanta gente. Se volessi, sarebbe davvero semplice trovare un amico di letto.
> Però ho capito cosa intendi



no, chi l'ha detto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> *Un amico di letto incontrato nel reale e magari per caso *è una cosa molto molto diversa dall'entrare nel supermarket virtuale del peccato e della trasgressione alla ricerca per miglior prodotto in offerta ....



quoto


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, chi l'ha detto?


Mah, ho avuto questa impressione.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, chi l'ha detto?


Narciso è diventato un virus :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Narciso è diventato un virus :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


Tu sei gnocco?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah beh, allora falla iscrivere qui. Almeno poi sei sicuro che non batte chiodo.


:singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Tu sei gnocco?


Io sono così. Però sono simpatico


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao gattaz....e'un po'che non ci graffiamo eh??..
> 
> vero...solo sesso....ma alcune non hanno le palle per andare avanti


Ma tu la vorresti una con le palle?


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu la vorresti una con le palle?


Un travone intendi? Mmmm...non ce lo vedo Lothar 

Buscopann


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io lo sono veramente.


te lo potrai esse pure a livello del contenitore e ringrazia gesu' per la concessione....ahahah ma col vuoto pneumatico che te ritrovi, la faiga te sfankula....#sapevatelo....ahahah

manco na' cassiera..e' l'abc...ahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Mah, ho avuto questa impressione.



e poi che intendi per gnocco?

esteticamente bello?

per capire


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> te lo potrai esse pure a livello del contenitore e ringrazia gesu' per la concessione....ahahah ma col vuoto pneumatico che te ritrovi, la faiga te sfankula....#sapevatelo....ahahah
> 
> manco na' cassiera..e' l'abc...ahahahahah


Ma l'hashtag ormai ti parte in automatico? Che figata #coglione #vecchio #barimerda.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e poi che intendi per gnocco?
> 
> esteticamente bello?
> 
> per capire


L'unico gnocco buono è quello alla sorrentina, diciamolo :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma l'hashtag ormai ti parte in automatico? Che figata #coglione #vecchio #barimerda.


#strunz'.....ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E questo fa di lei una donna di classe?
> Secondo me fa una donna ricca
> Per te classe=richezza?


Ho avuto la tentazione anch'io poi ho pensato come jb



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si vabbè. Ti metti pure a domandà ar Micione ste cose? Ma che non lo conosci?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> L'unico gnocco buono è quello alla sorrentina, diciamolo :mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 7273



è secoli che non mangio una cosa come quella....sbav


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> era il tuo clone fisicamente,ma di viso in peggio......cercava un'amante...ma vedi la stranezza della vita,una che comanda 50 operai,ha avuto fifa di tradire.sentita pure ieri,...


Non resisto. Questa me la spieghi? Dove c'è il rapporto tra avere operai e tradire? Il fatto che non gli piaccia tu non l'hai considerato, vero?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao, lunap.
> Beh dai, volendo, qualcosa di alternativo rispetto allo stare davanti ad un pc tutto il santo giorno si trova.
> Che ne so, una passeggiata, un cinema, un ristorante, una briscola ....
> Fianche un pò di sano sesso, per chi ancora ha la fortuna di avere un coniuge sessualmente appagante ...


Eh si 
in queste cose sono molto limitata 
non arrivo a capire 
come una persona adulta non riesca a darsi
un limite tra svago , gioco, passatempo , piacere e dipendenza


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io sono così. Però sono simpatico
> 
> View attachment 7272



Allora mi piaci! :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> L'unico gnocco buono è quello alla sorrentina, diciamolo :mrgreen:
> 
> View attachment 7273


Anche burro e salvia sono buonissimi. Un filo pesanti.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hell..una delle mie''amiche''vive nel sito...lei non fa come me,cerco donne ben precise,al massimo a 50km da qua'..quindi accetta tutti.Dichiara 8 anni in meno...e pensa che ha tipo di Bari e uno di Cagliari che verrebbero'qua',senza mai averla vista..e senza manco il cell.neanche a me,l'ha mai dato.
> 
> capito chi c'e'li'dentro???


Ma pensa che tipi tra tutti e tre ...
Anzi quattro compreso te che cerchi ttipe ben precise
e poi ti ritrovi come "amica" una smandruppata :rotfl:
Io la metterei così :
nei siti gira gente birichina e menzoniera che 
ha voglia di divertirsi sulle spalle di altri...


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e poi che intendi per gnocco?
> 
> esteticamente bello?
> 
> per capire


Ma si, intendevo piacente di aspetto.
Ma che poi, oggigiorno, non ci vuole tanto a essere piacevoli da vedere.
Essere esteticamente attraenti secondo me è innegabilmente un vantaggio nella vita ma sono davvero altre le cose che contano in una persona.
E lo dice una che inizialmente è stata accecata proprio da quell'aspetto lì (oltre che sessuale). Un errore così in vita mia non voglio compierlo mai più.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche burro e salvia sono buonissimi. Un filo pesanti.


Burro e salvia non preferisci i ravioli o i tagliolini, mon ami?


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma si, intendevo piacente di aspetto.
> Ma che poi, oggigiorno, non ci vuole tanto a essere piacevoli da vedere.
> Essere esteticamente attraenti secondo me è innegabilmente un vantaggio nella vita ma sono davvero altre le cose che contano in una persona.
> E lo dice una che inizialmente è stata accecata proprio da quell'aspetto lì (oltre che sessuale). *Un errore così in vita mia non voglio compierlo mai più.*


brava 92 minuti di applausi...ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sei giovane utente...anche lei,come me,vive e lavora in provincia,piccolo paese tutti sanno chi e',come tutti sanno chi sono io qua'.Quindi piedi di marmo...
> Mi ha dato cell dopo mesi..e'pericoloso...il giochino sai.


ma ti ha dato o non ti ha dato numero?


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> brava 92 minuti di applausi...ahahahah


Infatti mi sono votata alla castità


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me la moglie del nostro nuovo utente ha bisogno di stimoli nuovi, apporti che la facciano pensare, stupire, interrogarsi sui fatti della vita e delle relazioni e non trova sufficiente stimolo in letture, film o conversazioni coniugali. 
Il fatto che ricerchi questo tipo di contatto di testa prevalentemente con uomini è perchè le dinamiche seduttive sottese mantengono alta la tensione che alimenta lo scambio, quindi non è detto che le interessi veramente passare alle vie di fatto. Di sicuro, se sente di aver bisogno di guardare _cosa c'è là fuori_ un marito pesantone e normativo che le mette il muso e cerca di farla sentire in colpa diventa più fonte di fastidio che altro. 
(sto facendo l'avvocato del diavolo, Gab; la tua preoccupazione in realtà la capisco eccome)
Quindi io le parlerei molto francamente e le direi che è libera di fare quello che vuole e che anche tu comincerai a riempirti gli spazi vuoti con interessi personali, perchè è obiettivamente seccante stare lì a rimirare il vuoto che lei lascia. Le prometterai che non ti farai prendere la mano, e le chiederai la stessa assicurazione.
Punto.
Tanto è destino che se troverà che ci sia gente più interessante di te possa preferirla, e se c'è una cosa che mediamente una donna non sopporta è un partner insicuro e frignone di cui non riesce ad avere rispetto.

Comincia a dirle, intanto, che anche tu ti sei iscritto ad un forum, perchè ti incuriosiva scoprire cosa ci trovi lei di tanto interessante nello stare al pc, e osserviamo un po' le reazioni...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma si, intendevo piacente di aspetto.
> Ma che poi, oggigiorno, non ci vuole tanto a essere piacevoli da vedere.
> Essere esteticamente attraenti secondo me è innegabilmente un vantaggio nella vita ma sono davvero altre le cose che contano in una persona.
> E lo dice una che inizialmente è stata accecata proprio da quell'aspetto lì (oltre che sessuale). Un errore così in vita mia non voglio compierlo mai più.


Non sono gnocca anzi...
Ma ho la simpatia dalla mia parte


----------



## beatl (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma si, intendevo piacente di aspetto.
> Ma che poi, oggigiorno, non ci vuole tanto a essere piacevoli da vedere.
> *Essere esteticamente attraenti secondo me è innegabilmente un vantaggio nella vita ma sono davvero altre le cose che contano in una persona*.
> E lo dice una che inizialmente è stata accecata proprio da quell'aspetto lì (oltre che sessuale). Un errore così in vita mia non voglio compierlo mai più.


Eh si..d'accordissimo.


----------



## JON (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, a distanza di oltre un anno dal mio precedente intervento (fine anno 2011) sono costretto a tornare su un problema da cui non siamo ancora usciti e forse non ne usciremo mai. Siamo sposati da quasi sedici anni (50 anni io, 48 lei, due bambini di 15 e 8 anni). All’epoca del “fattaccio” scoprii una chat piuttosto piccante di mia moglie con un tizio che poi si rivelò abitare non lontano da casa nostra… Fu solo una cosa virtuale a suo dire (le credo), ma l’effetto di questa scoperta fu piuttosto devastante. La solidità di coppia apparentemente ne è uscita solo in parte intaccata. Ma il piacere di avere “amicizie virtuali” non ha mai mollato la mia lei. E’ la sua finestra, il suo svago, il suo sfogo (casalinga h24) e non riesce a farne a meno. Con la sua faccia o con l’anonimato, non riesce a staccarsi da questo tipo di gioco. Tra gli altri, da oltre un anno, chatta con un tizio, anche questo abita non lontano da casa nostra, sempre più coinvolto… Per lei è solo il modo per avere un suo spazio e nonostante confronti, discussioni, dibattiti, non c’è verso di uscire da questo vortice.


E' una donna sola. Casalinga h24.

Probabilmente, è la distanza fisica in genere degli interlocutori potrebbe esserne la conferma, lei dice il vero quando ti fa capire che il gioco per lei è una valvola di sfogo.

Alle stesso tempo non comprende che la sua situazione è piuttosto degenerata. Dovrebbe comprendere che la virtualizzazione dei suoi sfoghi non fa altro che tenerla lontana dalla realtà e dalla percezione di se stessa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma si, intendevo piacente di aspetto.
> Ma che poi, oggigiorno, non ci vuole tanto a essere piacevoli da vedere.
> Essere esteticamente attraenti secondo me è innegabilmente un vantaggio nella vita ma sono davvero altre le cose che contano in una persona.
> E lo dice una che inizialmente è stata accecata proprio da quell'aspetto lì (oltre che sessuale). Un errore così in vita mia non voglio compierlo mai più.


Ma lo compirai ancora, ne sono convinta. Se su di te la bellezza ha questo appeal (attenzione: intendo la bellezza esteriore e conosco anche qualcun altro che non riesce a resistere a questo aspetto) non è così facile imporsi altri canali di valutazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Burro e salvia non preferisci i ravioli o i tagliolini, mon ami?


i tortelloni di ricotta.
ma che gli vuoi dire, quello beve pepsi al limone e caffè americano...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Un travone intendi? Mmmm...non ce lo vedo Lothar
> 
> Buscopann


 Lo prendevo in giro :carneval:


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma lo compirai ancora, ne sono convinta. Se su di te la bellezza ha questo appeal (attenzione: intendo la bellezza esteriore e conosco anche qualcun altro che non riesce a resistere a questo aspetto) non è così facile imporsi altri canali di valutazione


Nono, davvero.
E' vero che la bellezza esteriore, la chimica che mi era scattata verso quella persona (il mio ex per intenderci), sono stati determinanti nella mia scelta passata. Forse perchè mi accade molto molto raramente di essere attratta fisicamente da qualcuno...e le volte che scatta qualcosa...scatta per davvero!
Ma ho sofferto molto per aver scelto la persona sbagliata. Sbagliata per me!
Sto molto male da più di un anno, davvero molto molto male per la situazione difficilissima che vivo e ti assicuro...che piuttosto che commetetre altri errori, preferisco non mettermi più in gioco sentimentalmente. Mai più.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Ciao, scrivo senza aver letto tutto, immagino che dirò cose che avranno detto anche altri...

Tu sei contento e soddisfatto della vostra vita, del vostro quotidiano.
Lei, evidentemente, ha trovato lo spazio per essere incuriosita da altre cose.

Nulla di strano... il tempo che passavo io su internet quando l'ho scoperto era mi sa assai più di un'oretta 
E' bello... conosci l'ingegnere, la traduttrice, il podologo, la veterinaria... mille vite che prima ti passavano sconosciute accanto, e ora invece sono lì, a portata di click.
Mentre tu passi la giornata a fare le solite cose, coi figli che crescono e si fanno la loro vita, e il marito che lavora (parlo, immaginando, di tua moglie).

Capisco la preoccupazione tua, ci sta. Internet DA' un sacco di opportunità di perdersi, soprattutto se una/uno non è abituato... incontri quello/quella sveglia che ti seduce, non ci vuole moltissimo se trovi i tasti giusti.

Ma sinceramente, lei non ti sta nascondendo quello che fa, non vuole scappare, non vuole perdersi. Lei in questo momento sta agendo innocentemente, per godere di una cosa che trova bella, tranquilla, e che le dà nuovi stimoli.

Si cresce, si cambia, anche a 50 anni, anche dopo. Tu ti "spaventi" della novità, dei suoi cambiamenti, ma internet è un sintomo, anche riuscendo a vietarglielo, non cancelleresti i cambiamenti che lei sta sperimentando dentro di sè, sai?
Rimarrebbero lì, e se mal gestiti, non serve internet per farli scoppiare.

Perchè invece di chiudere internet, non le vai incontro?
Invece di schiantarvi alla sera a guardare un film, uscire e fare qualcosa di nuovo?
Progettare quel viaggio di cui parlavate, chissà, 10 anni fa?
Iscrivervi a quel corso di cui ci sono i volantini sui muri, e che lei guarda sospirando ogni volta? (drammatizzo)

Uscire più spesso insieme, FARE qualcosa di diverso assieme?

Invece di pensare alle mancanze di tua moglie, ai pericoli cui va incontro, pensa che potreste cominciare qualcosa di nuovo assieme, qualcosa di bello, che vi porti felicità.


----------



## JON (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Nono, davvero.
> E' vero che la bellezza esteriore, la chimica che mi era scattata verso quella persona (il mio ex per intenderci), sono stati determinanti nella mia scelta passata. Forse perchè mi accade molto molto raramente di essere attratta fisicamente da qualcuno...e le volte che scatta qualcosa...scatta per davvero!
> Ma ho sofferto molto per aver scelto la persona sbagliata. Sbagliata per me!
> Sto molto male da più di un anno, davvero molto molto male per la situazione difficilissima che vivo e ti assicuro...che piuttosto che commetetre altri errori, preferisco non mettermi più in gioco sentimentalmente. Mai più.


Mai dire mai.

Cosi come non è detto che un'altra persona, fisicamente dotata, in futuro non possa colpirti anche sentimentalmente ed intellettualmente.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Nono, davvero.
> E' vero che la bellezza esteriore, la chimica che mi era scattata verso quella persona (il mio ex per intenderci), sono stati determinanti nella mia scelta passata. Forse perchè mi accade molto molto raramente di essere attratta fisicamente da qualcuno...e le volte che scatta qualcosa...scatta per davvero!
> Ma ho sofferto molto per aver scelto la persona sbagliata. Sbagliata per me!
> Sto molto male da più di un anno, davvero molto molto male per la situazione difficilissima che vivo e ti assicuro...che piuttosto che commetetre altri errori, preferisco non mettermi più in gioco sentimentalmente. Mai più.



Ma ciccia, che vuoi pensare mai a una nuova storia mentre sei nel caos più totale...
Vedrai che arriverà, DOPO.
E ti assicuro che il DOPO esiste, ed è molto più roseo di quello che puoi immaginare ora... anche se fai fatica a crederci...

Coraggio. Lo sai che te lo dice una che ci è passata e ci sta passando


----------



## Anais (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma ciccia, che vuoi pensare mai a una nuova storia mentre sei nel caos più totale...
> Vedrai che arriverà, DOPO.
> E ti assicuro che il DOPO esiste, ed è molto più roseo di quello che puoi immaginare ora... anche se fai fatica a crederci...
> 
> Coraggio. Lo sai che te lo dice una che ci è passata e ci sta passando


Lo so. 
Voglio uscirene Nausicaa, voglio tanto uscirne!
E sarà ancora lunga.
E' che oggi è giorno no.
Ti bacio


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao, scrivo senza aver letto tutto, immagino che dirò cose che avranno detto anche altri...
> 
> Tu sei contento e soddisfatto della vostra vita, del vostro quotidiano.
> Lei, evidentemente, ha trovato lo spazio per essere incuriosita da altre cose.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Nono, davvero.
> E' vero che la bellezza esteriore, la chimica che mi era scattata verso quella persona (il mio ex per intenderci), sono stati determinanti nella mia scelta passata. Forse perchè mi accade molto molto raramente di essere attratta fisicamente da qualcuno...e le volte che scatta qualcosa...scatta per davvero!
> Ma ho sofferto molto per aver scelto la persona sbagliata. Sbagliata per me!
> Sto molto male da più di un anno, davvero molto molto male per la situazione difficilissima che vivo e ti assicuro...che piuttosto che commetetre altri errori, preferisco non mettermi più in gioco sentimentalmente. Mai più.


è comprensibile


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Lo so.
> Voglio uscirene Nausicaa, voglio tanto uscirne!
> E sarà ancora lunga.
> E' che oggi è giorno no.
> Ti bacio


Sarà lunga.
Ma è già più corta che all'inizio.

Pensa a quali passi hai già fatto. 
Stai andando verso un futuro in cui sarai, sarete, più sereni. Anche se per arrivarci passi sopra un sentiero di lame.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao, scrivo senza aver letto tutto, immagino che dirò cose che avranno detto anche altri...
> 
> Tu sei contento e soddisfatto della vostra vita, del vostro quotidiano.
> Lei, evidentemente, ha trovato lo spazio per essere incuriosita da altre cose.
> ...


io CE lo dissi di caricarsela in spalla e portarla fuori. Bei tempi quando non si era schiavi della TV e di feissbùk e alla sera ci si parlava, ci si raccontava, si sognava assieme.Soffoco la dIlusione nelle cipster.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Mi manca Amoremio.

Mi ricordo quando era lei che mi diceva che avrei ritrovato serenità :smile:

Di nuovo, se qualche utente è in contatto, me la saluti tanto, grazie.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io CE lo dissi di caricarsela in spalla e portarla fuori. Bei tempi quando non si era schiavi della TV e di feissbùk e alla sera ci si parlava, ci si raccontava, si sognava assieme.Soffoco la dIlusione nelle cipster.


Immaginavo che altri utenti avessero scritto le stesse cose, ma non avevo proprio voglia di leggermi 20 pagine...

Scusa, ti pago i diritti d'autore?
Un ghiacciolo va bene?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Immaginavo che altri utenti avessero scritto le stesse cose, ma non avevo proprio voglia di leggermi 20 pagine...
> 
> Scusa, ti pago i diritti d'autore?
> Un ghiacciolo va bene?


all'arancio, grazie. Se non c'è al limone.


----------



## MK (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, a distanza di oltre un anno dal mio precedente intervento (fine anno 2011) sono costretto a tornare su un problema  da cui non siamo ancora usciti e forse non ne usciremo mai. Siamo sposati da quasi sedici anni (50 anni io, 48 lei, due bambini di 15 e 8 anni). All’epoca del “fattaccio” scoprii una chat piuttosto piccante di mia moglie con un tizio che poi si rivelò abitare non lontano da casa nostra… Fu solo una cosa virtuale a suo dire (le credo), ma l’effetto di questa scoperta fu piuttosto devastante. La solidità di coppia apparentemente ne è uscita solo in parte intaccata. Ma il piacere di avere “amicizie virtuali” non ha mai mollato la mia lei. E’ la sua finestra, il suo svago, il suo sfogo (casalinga h24) e non riesce a farne a meno. Con la sua faccia o con l’anonimato, non riesce a staccarsi da questo tipo di gioco. Tra gli altri, da oltre un anno, chatta con un tizio, anche questo abita non lontano da casa nostra, sempre più coinvolto… Per lei è solo il modo per avere un suo spazio e nonostante confronti, discussioni, dibattiti, non c’è verso di uscire da questo vortice.


Ciao, hai scoperto tu il 'fattaccio' e poi tua moglie ha continuato a raccontarti tutto quanto? O la stai spiando? Comunque è abbastanza normale. Ho tante amiche sposate da anni con figli e mariti presenti che hanno voglia di evasione. Evasione non scopata. Lo capisco che tu sia preoccupato, ma io andrei a monte del problema. E' successo qualcosa di particolare quando ha iniziato? Intendo prima di. Il suo spazio virtuale è solo la punta dell'iceberg, non è il problema.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> all'arancio, grazie. Se non c'è al limone.



Ok, te l'ho spedito.
Posta ordinaria, per risparmiare...


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi manca Amoremio.
> 
> Mi ricordo quando era lei che mi diceva che avrei ritrovato serenità :smile:
> 
> Di nuovo, se qualche utente è in contatto, me la saluti tanto, grazie.


pure a me


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Infatti mi sono votata alla castità


ellamadonna....che spreco...ahahah

ce stanno pure tanti, magari non adoni ma simpaticisssssimi.....si si....ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non sono gnocca anzi...
> Ma ho la simpatia dalla mia parte


specie, dopo ave' magnato i biscottini...ahahah


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> specie, dopo ave' magnato i biscottini...ahahah


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2013)

Ed ecco a voi quattro chiacchiere con fantastica che tutto sa, tutto vede e che non parla mai per assoluti.mai.e se lo fa, ovviamente, non e' sua intenzione.Devi essere con la doppia personalita' mi sa.non accorgersi di parlare per assoluti e' inquietante.





Fantastica ha detto:


> E' l'anticamera, o la camera, del tradimento.Falla divertire tu. Se sospetti, l'hai già persa. Vivrà la tua come un'indebita intrusione, ti metterà il muso, ecc. ecc.Falla divertire tu. Divertire, trovare un diversivo alla routine della vostra vita insieme. Se, per esempio, avete delle abitudini consolidate, SORPRENDILA con una cosa inaspettata. Tipo: avete sempre fatto le vacanze al mare? Quest'anno montagna! E sii decisissimo.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu la vorresti una con le palle?


 be'in casa sapevo di averla...fuori ho''imparato''ieri l'altro..ma me le magno entrambe...:smile:


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2013)

Ma sei fuori? Cosi c e' Murena, joeyb, che se ne approfitta subito e siamo costretti a dare ragione alla signorina fantastica.ma dai su free. E' un covo di lupi con l uccello di fuori sto posto.e vogliamo parlare del caccia fagiane lothar?gab, tienila lontana da qui.e' un postaccio.non sai il sottoforum di trombate che c e'paura





free ha detto:


> scusa Gab, non puoi dirle di venire qui?


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma sei fuori? Cosi c e' Murena, joeyb, che se ne approfitta subito e siamo costretti a dare ragione alla signorina fantastica.ma dai su free. E' un covo di lupi con l uccello di fuori sto posto.e vogliamo parlare del caccia fagiane lothar?gab, tienila lontana da qui.e' un postaccio.non sai il sottoforum di trombate che c e'paura


Ma no, ma no suvvia, non inibitela, fatela venire qua, nessun problema, nessun pericolo, nessun rischio ....:angelo::sorriso::serpe::diavoletto::cooldue::scopare:


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


>



c'è dentro la maria


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma sei fuori? Cosi c e' Murena, joeyb, che se ne approfitta subito e siamo costretti a dare ragione alla signorina fantastica.ma dai su free. E' un covo di lupi con l uccello di fuori sto posto.e vogliamo parlare del caccia fagiane lothar?gab, tienila lontana da qui.e' un postaccio.non sai il sottoforum di trombate che c e'paura



ehm ehm diversamente kreti come osi???:smile:...poi con sto caldo il sesso proprio non esiste...spero in riviera stasera si + fresco..


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma sei fuori? Cosi c e' Murena, joeyb, che se ne approfitta subito e siamo costretti a dare ragione alla signorina fantastica.ma dai su free. E' un covo di lupi con l uccello di fuori sto posto.e vogliamo parlare del caccia fagiane lothar?gab, tienila lontana da qui.e' un postaccio.non sai il sottoforum di trombate che c e'paura



vabbè ma gli uccelli mica si vedono dal monitor!

...come mai? si è rotto il sito?


----------



## devastata (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai gatto quante storie potrei raccontare....ieri una tipa mi chiede l'altezza...le chiedo perche'...
> be'non mi scrive''l'uomo alto e'protettivo''..ahahahahhh



In parte ha ragione, è 'avvolgente', ovviamente deve avere molte altre doti per attrarre!


----------



## Gab65 (26 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Secondo me la moglie del nostro nuovo utente ha bisogno di stimoli nuovi, apporti che la facciano pensare, stupire, interrogarsi sui fatti della vita e delle relazioni e non trova sufficiente stimolo in letture, film o conversazioni coniugali.
> Il fatto che ricerchi questo tipo di contatto di testa prevalentemente con uomini è perchè le dinamiche seduttive sottese mantengono alta la tensione che alimenta lo scambio, quindi non è detto che le interessi veramente passare alle vie di fatto. Di sicuro, se sente di aver bisogno di guardare _cosa c'è là fuori_ un marito pesantone e normativo che le mette il muso e cerca di farla sentire in colpa diventa più fonte di fastidio che altro.
> (sto facendo l'avvocato del diavolo, Gab; la tua preoccupazione in realtà la capisco eccome)
> Quindi io le parlerei molto francamente e le direi che è libera di fare quello che vuole e che anche tu comincerai a riempirti gli spazi vuoti con interessi personali, perchè è obiettivamente seccante stare lì a rimirare il vuoto che lei lascia. Le prometterai che non ti farai prendere la mano, e le chiederai la stessa assicurazione.
> ...


Grazie, analisi lucidissima !


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Grazie, analisi lucidissima !



allora le dici che ti sei iscritto qua?


----------



## Gab65 (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao, scrivo senza aver letto tutto, immagino che dirò cose che avranno detto anche altri...
> 
> Tu sei contento e soddisfatto della vostra vita, del vostro quotidiano.
> Lei, evidentemente, ha trovato lo spazio per essere incuriosita da altre cose.
> ...



Grazie !


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> In parte ha ragione, è 'avvolgente', ovviamente deve avere molte altre doti per attrarre!


mahhhh..gli ho detto altezza ed e'sparita...e guarda che mi sono basso...ma chisse ne frega.in pausa finalmente beccata sposa insoddisfatta..la tampinavo da tanto.e lunedi'ape.Al buio.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mahhhh..gli ho detto altezza ed e'sparita...e guarda che mi sono basso...ma chisse ne frega.in pausa finalmente beccata sposa insoddisfatta..la tampinavo da tanto.e lunedi'ape.Al buio.


Cristo santo sembri Terminator a caccia di Sarah Connor ....


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mahhhh..gli ho detto altezza ed e'sparita...e guarda che mi sono basso...ma chisse ne frega.in pausa finalmente beccata sposa insoddisfatta..la tampinavo da tanto.e lunedi'ape.Al buio.



al buio?
come mai ci vai?
che ti ha detto per farti cadere nella trappola?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cristo santo sembri Terminator a caccia di Sarah Connor ....


Terminator o Terminatot II ? :mexican:


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Cristo santo sembri Terminator a caccia di Sarah Connor ....


ma alla fine Termy si innamora di sara!


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma alla fine Termy si innamora di sara!


nel primo no, tenta di terminarla, la povera sara-faggiana-anche mentre si scioglie nel piombo .... ti ricorda qualcuno, forse?????? :rotfl::carneval::up:


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Terminator o Terminatot II ? :mexican:


Uno, il due già è così e così il resto, pupù di piccione imho


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> nel primo no, tenta di terminarla, la povera sara-faggiana-anche mentre si scioglie nel piombo .... ti ricorda qualcuno, forse?????? :rotfl::carneval::up:



sì
Minerva


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma alla fine Termy si innamora di sara!


CHE IGNORANZA CRASSA.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> al buio?
> come mai ci vai?
> che ti ha detto per farti cadere nella trappola?


al buio,mai visti prima..ma nn e'problema,fatto un sacco di volte...
ci vado perche'l'ho invitata io...anche se il caldo mi ha fatto''scordare''che dovrei vedere l''altra''..
storia folle..prima tel 4 mesi fa',poi sparisce perche' cerca single,stranissimo per una sposata...non lo trova..ed eccomi qua'...


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al buio,mai visti prima..ma nn e'problema,fatto un sacco di volte...
> ci vado perche'l'ho invitata io...anche se il caldo mi ha fatto''scordare''che dovrei vedere l''altra''..
> storia folle..prima tel 4 mesi fa',poi sparisce perche' cerca single,stranissimo per una sposata...non lo trova..ed eccomi qua'...



ma poi ci racconti?


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> CHE IGNORANZA CRASSA.



un po' sì, dai!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al buio,mai visti prima..ma nn e'problema,fatto un sacco di volte...
> ci vado perche'l'ho invitata io...anche se il caldo mi ha fatto''scordare''che dovrei vedere l''altra''..
> storia folle..prima tel 4 mesi fa',poi sparisce perche' cerca single,stranissimo per una sposata...non lo trova..ed eccomi qua'...


questa cerca single al buio? e non li trova manco al buio?uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa cerca single al buio? e non li trova manco al buio?uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


hahahaha


----------



## Camomilla (26 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, a distanza di oltre un anno dal mio precedente intervento (fine anno 2011) sono costretto a tornare su un problema  da cui non siamo ancora usciti e forse non ne usciremo mai. Siamo sposati da quasi sedici anni (50 anni io, 48 lei, due bambini di 15 e 8 anni). All’epoca del “fattaccio” scoprii una chat piuttosto piccante di mia moglie con un tizio che poi si rivelò abitare non lontano da casa nostra… Fu solo una cosa virtuale a suo dire (le credo), ma l’effetto di questa scoperta fu piuttosto devastante. La solidità di coppia apparentemente ne è uscita solo in parte intaccata. Ma il piacere di avere “amicizie virtuali” non ha mai mollato la mia lei. E’ la sua finestra, il suo svago, il suo sfogo (casalinga h24) e non riesce a farne a meno. Con la sua faccia o con l’anonimato, non riesce a staccarsi da questo tipo di gioco. Tra gli altri, da oltre un anno, chatta con un tizio, anche questo abita non lontano da casa nostra, sempre più coinvolto… Per lei è solo il modo per avere un suo spazio e nonostante confronti, discussioni, dibattiti, non c’è verso di uscire da questo vortice.


Non ci provare proprio a togliere questo svago,probabilmente l'unico a tua moglie.Anch'io PURTROPPO sono casalinga e se non avessi la possibilità di sparare due cazzate con amici tramite internet sarei già finita allo psichiatrico...se non fa porcate lascia perdere,è lì,a casa davanti a te...  nemmeno te lo nasconde ciò che fa,quindi a parer mio problemi non ce ne sono...forse arriverebbero se glielo impedissi...controlla se vuoi,ma lasciala fare!!


----------



## devastata (27 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Non ci provare proprio a togliere questo svago,probabilmente l'unico a tua moglie.Anch'io PURTROPPO sono casalinga e se non avessi la possibilità di sparare due cazzate con amici tramite internet sarei già finita allo psichiatrico...se non fa porcate lascia perdere,è lì,a casa davanti a te...  nemmeno te lo nasconde ciò che fa,quindi a parer mio problemi non ce ne sono...forse arriverebbero se glielo impedissi...controlla se vuoi,ma lasciala fare!!



A me non sembra uno svago chattare 'in modo piccante' con uno per oltre un anno. Non sono semplici scambi di idee.

E' ovvio che lui non può impedirle di usare internet, però lei avrebbe bisogno di un aiuto per capire cosa le manca.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A me non sembra uno svago chattare 'in modo piccante' con uno per oltre un anno. Non sono semplici scambi di idee.
> 
> E' ovvio che lui non può impedirle di usare internet, però lei avrebbe bisogno di un aiuto per capire cosa le manca.


E dici che serve "necessariamente" un aiuto esterno pe' capi'?....soldi buttati....


----------



## Camomilla (27 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Se crei un profilo finto lo fai indubbiamente perchè nascondi qualcosa. Dopodichè il fatto che lui sappia anche del profilo segreto gioca un pochino a favore della signora


Non sono d'accordo...spesso si crea un profilo finto per evitare di trovarsi qualche malato di mente sotto casa,ce ne sono parecchi nei social...Io ne ho beccato uno che notando che viviamo nella stessa zona e abbimo un amica in comune è andato nel suo negozio a piantar casino davanti ai clienti per avere il mio numero di telefono,visto che io proprio non gielo volevo dare...Gli uomini oltretutto spesso fraintendono e partono con i voli pindarici...I social sono pieni di "morti di figa" puah!!!


----------



## Camomilla (27 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> No il sesso non è assolutamente preponderante. Ma ti fai raccontare tutti i cavoli della tua vita di un'altro, raggiungi un grado di intimità/confidenza non da poco...





devastata ha detto:


> A me non sembra uno svago chattare 'in modo piccante' con uno per oltre un anno. Non sono semplici scambi di idee.
> 
> E' ovvio che lui non può impedirle di usare internet, però lei avrebbe bisogno di un aiuto per capire cosa le manca.


Hai letto?Non chatta in modo piccante...ho letto tante di quelle stronzate in questa discussione,prima su tutte quella di Lothar che afferma che le donne ci vanno solo per "cercare",lui lo fa e beccherà anche quelle che ci stanno ma la sua opinione sul genere femminile mi ribalta l'anima..Gab è soltanto geloso e amareggiato perchè la moglie sembra preferire il social a lui...e questo lo capisco,ma è evidente che se chatta dal 2011 e ancora non ha incontrato nessuno non stà cercando altro che compagnia...ripeto che fa bene a controllarla,ma non a tormentarla perchè potrebbe ottenere proprio ciò che teme...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Hai letto?Non chatta in modo piccante...ho letto tante di quelle stronzate in questa discussione,prima su tutte quella di Lothar che afferma che le donne ci vanno solo per "cercare",lui lo fa e beccherà anche quelle che ci stanno ma la sua opinione sul genere femminile mi ribalta l'anima..Gab è soltanto geloso e amareggiato perchè la moglie sembra preferire il social a lui...e questo lo capisco,ma è evidente che se chatta dal 2011 e ancora non ha incontrato nessuno non stà cercando altro che compagnia...ripeto che fa bene a controllarla,ma non a tormentarla perchè potrebbe ottenere proprio ciò che teme...


Per una volta difendo Lothar. Non parlava di social ma dei siti che frequenta lui...


----------



## Camomilla (27 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per una volta difendo Lothar. Non parlava di social ma dei siti che frequenta lui...


OOpppsss!!!Probabilmente ho saltato qualche passaggio...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> OOpppsss!!!Probabilmente ho saltato qualche passaggio...


----------



## MK (27 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Non ci provare proprio a togliere questo svago,probabilmente l'unico a tua moglie.Anch'io PURTROPPO sono casalinga e se non avessi la possibilità di sparare due cazzate con amici tramite internet sarei già finita allo psichiatrico...se non fa porcate lascia perdere,è lì,a casa davanti a te...  nemmeno te lo nasconde ciò che fa,quindi a parer mio problemi non ce ne sono...forse arriverebbero se glielo impedissi...controlla se vuoi,ma lasciala fare!!


Una cosa sono gli amici, un'altra gli sconosciuti. Non è questione di impedire (è adulta mica una bambina) ma di capire cosa ci sia dietro. Se mi annoio nella mia vita 'normale' un perchè ci sarà.


----------



## Camomilla (27 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Una cosa sono gli amici, un'altra gli sconosciuti. Non è questione di impedire (è adulta mica una bambina) ma di capire cosa ci sia dietro. Se mi annoio nella mia vita 'normale' un perchè ci sarà.


Infatti c'è!E' casalinga...


----------



## MK (27 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Infatti c'è!E' casalinga...


Ma la casalinghitudine è una scelta o è imposta? Perchè questo fa la differenza secondo me.


----------



## Camomilla (27 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ma la casalinghitudine è una scelta o è imposta? Perchè questo fa la differenza secondo me.


Per quel che ho capito io non aveva altra scelta... (come me) Due palle pazzesche credimi!!


----------



## MK (27 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Per quel che ho capito io non aveva altra scelta... (come me) Due palle pazzesche credimi!!


Ma ribellatevi! Fatevi aiutare dai mariti. L'indipendenza è importantissima.


----------



## Camomilla (27 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ma ribellatevi! Fatevi aiutare dai mariti. L'indipendenza è importantissima.


Infatti si rema in due,loro lavorano fuori e noi a casa,nel mio caso ho dovuto lasciare il lavoro dopo vent'anni di servizio e ho capito la faccenda delle "casalinghe disperate!!  Prima le snobbavo,mantenute fankazziste pensavo!!Sì...magari!!


----------



## devastata (27 Luglio 2013)

Camomilla ha detto:


> Hai letto?Non chatta in modo piccante...ho letto tante di quelle stronzate in questa discussione,prima su tutte quella di Lothar che afferma che le donne ci vanno solo per "cercare",lui lo fa e beccherà anche quelle che ci stanno ma la sua opinione sul genere femminile mi ribalta l'anima..Gab è soltanto geloso e amareggiato perchè la moglie sembra preferire il social a lui...e questo lo capisco,ma è evidente che se chatta dal 2011 e ancora non ha incontrato nessuno non stà cercando altro che compagnia...ripeto che fa bene a controllarla,ma non a tormentarla perchè potrebbe ottenere proprio ciò che teme...


L'ha scritto lui di una discussione molto piccante della moglie con uno sconosciuto, si fa per dire, con cui dialoga da un anno. Io ci credo poco, che parla con gente che abita in zona e non si sono mai visti. Sarà perchè ho creduto troppo alle bugie di mio marito e niente ormai mi rassicura. Chi non è in cerca, non si iscrive in certe chat, si limita ai forum.


*''All’epoca del “fattaccio” scoprii una chat piuttosto piccante di mia moglie con un tizio che poi si rivelò abitare non lontano da casa nostra…''
*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Luglio 2013)

Gab65 ha detto:


> Chiara, per quanto possa sforzarmi di essere di larghe vedute… trovo quanto meno anomalo che una persona che ha una sua vita di coppia serena, *possa trascorrere almeno un’ora della sua giornata a “cazzeggiare” con persona dell’altro sesso* (il 60 % di queste mai viste di persona e dunque perfetti sconosciuti). Mi sforzo di capire, di studiare questo comportamento, di accettarlo… Ma non è facile non provare in certi momenti sentimenti come senso di “tradimento”, rabbia, sfiducia… Anche gelosia. Credo sia legittimo…


Invece è normalissimo e non permettere ad avere questi contatti, se di cazzeggi si tratta, è frutto del pensiero possessivo. Cioè vorresti che l'unica realtà maschile nel mondo della tua donna sia la tua presenza?

Per me stai chiedendo troppo e non sei "solo un po' geloso". Sei geloso al punto di fusione incontrollata e se alla tua donna piace il cazzeggio, le piace giocare anche con te. Per causa della tua gelosia sei doppiamente vittima, uno, perché non sei tu oggetto delle sue attenzioni, e due, gioca con te e le tue emozioni perché ti incazzi.

Se vuoi approfondire, hai l'opzione di cercarti il cazzeggio anche te e se fossi in te non farei finta tanto per vedere, ma cercati realmente nuovi amici. E se la cosa è tollerata, allora sei stato semplicemente troppo geloso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> scusa Gab, non puoi dirle di venire qui?


basta che viene nel suo letto :rotfl:


scusate non ho resistito ...


----------

